# Roboti >  Robots seko līnijai.

## Raimonds1

Redzēju tās sacensības kur robots seko melnai līnijai. Daži uzkārās uz līnijas pārtraukumu, daži bija ātri, bet noskrēja no trases, daži precīzi, bet lēni, neviens nebrauca pa ideālao trajektoriju un nevienam nebija optika, kas skatās uz līniju  PIRMS BRAUCAMĀ, NEVIS TIEŠI ZEM TĀ. 
Mana ideja ir tāda, ka jāliek ir optika un jāskatās uz priekšu.
Un programmai jāatpazīst vismaz trijās līnijās noliktas diodes.

----------


## Vinchi

Man šķiet problēma daudziem bija tā ka tikai izmantoti maz fotoelementi. Citiem tikai 2 vai trīs un kuri bija diezgan tuvu novietoti.

Man ir doma taisīt tādu pagarāku sensoru līniju ar SMD IR diodēm un fotoelementiem 1206 izmērā. Pātrauktās līnijas problēmu varētu atrisināt ar sensoriem priekšā un aizmugurē robotam. Nesaprotu tikai kāpēc visiem tie roboti bija tik gari pēc izmēriem, grūtāk taču ar tādu manevrēt.

----------


## Epis

Tās raustītās kustības ir no tā kad netika izmantos PI (proporcionāli Integrālais algoritms),
 kas to raustekli nolīdzinātu (vienā Linkā bīj tāds Līnijrobots taisīts uz AVR un tur arī bīj viss ASM kods un video kur vareēja redzēt kā robots iet bez PI un kā ar PI atšķirība bij nenormāli liela ar PI viņš vienkārši Rallīju taisīja, bet bez PI viņš kustējās ar pārtraukumiem (pagriezienos raustījās) 
Es tos saču redzēju pa LTV ziņās  ::  tur parādīja pāris kadrus + elektroni.lv ir bildes

Man a bīj doma prims 2 mēnešiem piedalīties bet sāku skatīties tos gaismas sensorus un viņi ir baigi dārgie! un es gribēju tādu ar Analogo izeju no 0-2.5,3v lai varētu iebarot viņu Atmegai8 pa taisno ADC konverterī. Tā es arī pie šito gaismas sensoru meklēšanas paliku! (tālāk netiku)

----------


## Raimonds1

> . Nesaprotu tikai kāpēc visiem tie roboti bija tik gari pēc izmēriem, grūtāk taču ar tādu manevrēt.


 Nez kā varētu realizēt ideālo trajektoriju, tad gan jo lielāks, jo labāk.
Un kā panākt , ka otro apli braucot, šis jau atceras trasi.
Ar to optiku, domāju ir tā- jādabū kaut kāda 0,1 Mpix matrica, objektīvs un tad tikai programmēšanas vaina.
Protams, jādublē ar diožo rindu.

Vienam eksemplāram vispār nebija loģikas, bija operacionālais pastiprinātājs!!!!!!

----------


## Epis

Pa tiem foto sensoriem tad man arī bīj tāda ideja kad vaig vismaz vienu  sensoru nolikt mašīnas priekšā piemēram kādus 5cm uz āru lai viņš tad pirmais varētu detektēt pagrieziena sākumu un mašīna tad varētu sākt bremzēt un rakstīties pagriezienā  :: , bet kā jau teicu tālāk par sensoru meklēšanu netiku  :: 

Pa video kamerām tad man sākumā arī bīj tāda ideja paņemt nopirkt speciālu 
TRDB_DC2 - 1.3Mega Pixel Digital Camera Module for DE2/TREX C1- $70
piespraust klāt pie Savas Fpga plates paņemt no viņiem to Edge Detektor Loģikas gatavo Kodu, un lieta darīta man tā kamera + speciālā Loģika izfiltrētu to Līniju un viņas kordinātes un tad atliek pārējā daļa, bet reāli tas viss pat ar gatavu kodu nav tik vienkārši kā izklausās un,lai tādu sistemu uztaisītu man vaidzētu vissmaz puss gadu (jo kamēr apgūtu visas tās video tehnloģijas paietu normāls laiks).
šitās ir tikai idejas!

----------


## Raimonds1

> TRDB_DC2 - 1.3Mega Pixel Digital Camera Module for DE2/TREX C1- $70
> piespraust klāt pie Savas Fpga plates paņemt no viņiem to Edge Detektor Loģikas gatavo Kodu, un lieta darīta man tā kamera + speciālā Loģika izfiltrētu to Līniju un viņas kordinātes un tad atliek pārējā daļa, bet reāli tas viss pat ar gatavu kodu nav tik vienkārši kā izklausās un,lai tādu sistemu uztaisītu man vaidzētu vissmaz puss gadu (jo kamēr apgūtu visas tās video tehnloģijas paietu normāls laiks).
> šitās ir tikai idejas!


 Bez idejām šite nunekādi  :: 
Galvenais, manuprāt, lai tā kamera ar programmu atpazīst to, vai līnija priekšā ir taisna vai līka un cik līka.
Tad vēl vajag programmu, kas no tās līnijas izveido ideālo trajektoriju, ņemot vērā ātrumu un gabarītus( lai paliek uz līnijas kaut ar malu).

Ir tāda doma, ka spoguļa josla kādi 2 cm, saliketa, kuras fokusā noliek diožu rindu, arī varētu derēt, bet tā ir tikai ideja  ::

----------


## Epis

Galvenais jau tās kameras uzdevus būtu izfiltrēt melno krāsu un pierakstīt melnās krāsas laukuma malu pirkseļu kordinātes un tad tās kordinātes barot ieksā citā programmā kurā tad būtu tās ģeometrijas formulas piemēram ja kamera stāv taisnā Lenķī pret zemi noteiktā augstumā H tad var apreikināt to hipotenūzas garumu pēc formulas(kādas jau aizmirsu)  ::  vēl ir jāzin gaismas stara leņķis ko tas konkrētais pikseli notver un tas atkarīgs no tās Lēcas (optikas) un rezūltātā iegūsim tās melnās līnijas malas zīmējumu 2 dimensījās x,y kur pēc tam varēs reiķināt  atkal pēc citām formulām kā tai mašīnai kustēties kādā trajektorijā iet un tā tlāk  ::   šeit var grūzt visādas dullās Fizikas formullas (būtu superīgi izmantot tādas kuras izmanto Rallīj spēlēs lai varētu līnijbraucējs nesties ar sānslīdi un izspolēt visu pagriezienu  ::  he he

jāreiķina šeit ir samēra daudz un tas nav tik vienkāši (kā teicu puss gads var mierīgi aiziet lai uz kameras uztaisītu tādu inteliģentu līnījbraucēju  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Vēl vajadzētu mašīnas apakšā trijās rindās - pašā priekšā, vidū un aizmugurē diodes, kas pasaka, vai līnija zem mašīnas ir taisna, vai iet pa vidu, vai gar malu un saliek to info kopā ar priekšā redzamo līnju, pagriezienu, attālumu līdz tam un izceļ ideālo ātrumu uz katra riteņa, pagrieziena sākumu utt.
Cik nez ir mazākas diodes, varbūt matricu nevajag?

----------


## Vinchi

Varētu izmantot 0805 IR diodes, tik nezinu vai spilgtums pietiktu. Un 1206 fototranzistorus

Vispār jau tos dzelžus uztaisīt nav nemaz tik liela problēma visu izšķir softs  :: 

Es uzskatu ka sensoru līnijai ir jābūt vismaz 10cm platumā.

----------


## Epis

Jā pārbaudīt to IR diodi un fototranzistoru tas varētu būt baigi lētais variants vienīgi tas uztvērējs ir ar to tranzistor izeju viņu nevar kautkā uztaisīt lai tur ārā nāktu Analogais singāls ko var ētu atmgas8 ADC pa taisno laist iekšā ???


Apskatījos Vidaku par tām robotu sacensībām tad tas robots kas vinēja gāja samērā plūstoši pa to līniju un tur viņam varētu būt tas PI algoritms iekšā un tur bīj vēl pāris roboti kas gāja tīri normāli (bez īpašas raustīšanās), bet tas uzverētājs vinēja uz to kad kad viņš tos mazos zig zag līkumus izņēma ātri uz tā reiķina kad viņam tā sensoru josla plata līdz ar to viņš prezīzi nesekoja līnijai un sanāca tāda pagriezienu nogriešana  ::  (tas dzeks pats pēdējā intervijā arī teica kad robots neseko strikti līnijai tas arī varētu būt tā PI algoritma rezūltāts (man liekas kad tur kādi 3 roboti to principu izmantoja  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

vineet'ajam taas diodes bija pie pashas zemes, nevis 1cm no taas, tas arii kaut ko dod
vispaar vareetu likt 8 diodes 8 rindaas apakshaa - t.i. 64 un tad lasa - ja visas tumshaas pa vidu - procis ienjem leemumu braukt aatraak, ja atpaaizzist liiku liiniju zem robota- leenaak, ja melnaa liinija tikai vienaa struurii uz 2 vai 3 diodeem - tad groziit, lai taa liinija paarvietojas uz vidu

katrai kombinaacijai savu leemumu

un tad veel to visu liek kopaa ar optikas datiem, kas skataas uz priekshu

----------


## binary

Nu es domāju, ka pilnīgi pietiktu ar kādiem 6 sensoriem. Netā redzēju, ka vienam robotam, lai tas precīzi noteiktu līnijas novirzi no robota centra, tika ņemtas attiecības starp sensoriem, kuri bija tuvāk līnijai, tādējādi var iegūt diezgan lielu izšķirtspēju tikai ar 6 sensoriem. Tālāk robotu noteikti vajag kontrolēt ar PID vai PD algoritmu.

Epi man liekas, ka tu bišku kaut ko esi sajaucis, jo es šaubos , ka tika izmantots PI algoritms. Visdrīzāk tu sajauci ar PID vai PD, jo I (integrālis) atbild par paātrinājumu, kas vairāk svarīgs, ja ir paaugstinājumi vai pazeminājumi, un horizontālai virsmai to parasti neizmanto.

----------


## malacis

> Epi man liekas, ka tu bišku kaut ko esi sajaucis, jo es šaubos , ka tika izmantots PI algoritms. Visdrīzāk tu sajauci ar PID vai PD, jo I (integrālis) atbild par paātrinājumu, kas vairāk svarīgs, ja ir paaugstinājumi vai pazeminājumi, un horizontālai virsmai to parasti neizmanto.


  ::   ::   ::  
Eh, binārais, palasi tomēr rūpīgāk literatūru par procesu regulāciju ar PID.

----------


## Epis

Šeit ir tas links par to mazo robotu kas brauc pa astotnieku ar iespaidīgu ātrumu 
http://elm-chan.org/works/ltc/report.html 
laikam es sajaucu Tur bīj PD (bez I ) man nez kapēc vislaik likās kad tas bīj I nevis D, bet tomēr D (Tur tajā linkā teikts kad no tā I principā nekāda Labuma nav, viņš neko nedod tādēļ arī izņēma bet ja ielik tad nekāds sliktus no tā nebūtu)
Tā es to PID pats reiķinājis nēsu bet jūtu kad nāktonē vaidzēs paņemt to matlab un pačakarēt tās PID vērtības lai redzētu kāds efekts ir tam filtram.

----------


## Delfins

Bet ja taisa pēc Epis iedotā linka, tad tās sacensības var uzvarēt vēsi  :: 
Interesanti, kā tas robots uzvestos uz robotika-2007 līnijas.. Un kā ar 80..90..x  "leņķiem" ?  Robots nesajugs prātā redzot divas līnijas ?

----------


## Raimonds1

viena fotoelementu rinda tomēr nepasaka neko par tās mašīnas garenvirziena ass novietojumu.

teiksim ir nu kaut vai 4 rindas pa 8 elementiem, tas ir 32 elementi, katram iedosim adresi
00000 00001 00010 00011 00100 00101 00110 00111 pirmā rinda
01000 01001 01010 01011 01100 01101 01110 01111 otrā rinda
10000 10001 10010 10011 10100 10101 10110 10111 trešā rinda
11000 11001 11010 11011 11100 11101 11110 11111 ceturtā rinda
kreisā mala..................vidus.....................labā mala
šie cipari nosaka fotoelementa adresi, kur tas fiziski atrodas
tagad iedosim vēl vienu info- vai elements uztver baltu vai melnu, tā
ka melnā līnija ir šaurāka par balto laukumu, tad uzliksim invertoru un 
melns nozīmēs 1 un balts 0. Pieņemsim, ka līnija iet gandrīz pa vidu un loģiskais 1 ir uz elementiem ar adresi  00100 01100 10100 11100

000000 000010 000100 000110 001001 001010 001100 001110 
010000 010010 010100 010110 011001 011010 011100 011110 
100000 100010 100100 100110 101001 101010 101100 101110 
110000 110010 110100 110110 111001 111010 111100 111110

tagad robots turās uz līnijas tikai ar labo priekšējo stūri un loģiskais 1 ir uz elementiem 00101 01110 10111

000000 000010 000100 000110 001000 001011 001100 001110 
010000 010010 010100 010110 011000 011010 011101 011110 
100000 100010 100100 100110 101000 101010 101100 101111 
110000 110010 110100 110110 111000 111010 111100 111110

Kā to dabūt Atmelī vai kur citur, to gan man neprasiet  ::

----------


## Epis

Priekš paša robota kustības virziena noteikšanas un sānslīdes var izmantot tos Pāātrinājuma Sensorus  ::  šitādus sensorus izmanto mašīnās pretsīdēšanas ierīcēs (es TI mājaslapā biju tos dev.kit komplektus papētījis tām pretsīdzēšanas ierīcēm).
Es to linku biju atradis un draugos.lv enektrniķu forumā ielicis 4. feb tākā domāju kad kādam tas Links ir palīdzējis uzbūvēt uz fikso  ::  (bez īpašas domāšanas vai programmešanas) tākā man personīgi nebūtu intresanti nokopēt to robotu gribētos uztaisīt kautko vēll labāku un izmantot tos fortosensorus bez tranzistoriem (ar voltu izeju kur volti mainās no tā cik gaisma atstarojās tā teorētiski pat ar vienu sensoru varēu pa to līniju braukt jo elektronika varētu detektēt to nobīdi no cetnra ļoti ātri, bet tranzistoru variantā var detektēt tikai to mementu kad jau tās līnijas tur nav un tas tranzistors iesledzās vai izslēdzās) tākā analogajam variantam ir prikešrocība (ja vēl izmanto kādu 10bit ADC tad var dabūt to precizitāti baigi lielo (1024x2(divi virzieni)=2046 iespejamās sensora atrašānas pozīcijas +- virzienos) ar 8 bitiem arī varētu pietikt, lai super precīzi detektētu tās izmaiņas, bet joprojām paliek tā problēma kad ja grib lai robots pirms pagrieziena samazina ātrumu tad vaig kautkādu mehānismu(sensoru) kas detektētuto pagrieziena sākumu kādus 10-20cm uz priekšu (pieņemot kad tie 10-20 cm varētu būt robota bremzēšanas ceļš no Max ātrumua līdz 0 ) tad viņš uz taisnes varētu droši izspiest savus max km/h un nebūtu jāuztraucās kad viņš nobrauktu no trases.

----------


## Raimonds1

ja šito matricu liek zem mašīnas un arī mazāku uz optikas, kas skatās uz priekšu, tad vajadzētu pietikt

vēl tikai jāsarēķina, kādam jābu't laikam starp 2 nolasi''sanas reizēm

2m/sekundē,  1cm o,5 milisekundēs, paņemsim rezervi /10 = 50 mikrosekundes. Tātad ik pēc 50 mikrosekundēm tam procesoram jāiebaro 32 cipari  ar atrašanās vietas kodu un sensora kodu -1 vai nulle - melns/balts un jāapstrādā.

----------


## Delfins

Raimonds1 aprakstītā ideja atbilst prastam foto-sensoram/atmiņai, kur datus modificē `ārējie apstākļi` (gaisma).

Shēma jāizmanto tāda pati kā foto-sensoros vai atmiņas nolasīšanās - lasa pa lappusēm/rindām.. tādejādi ar vienu piegājienu dabūjot vienu rindu čipa atmiņā (izmantot ieejas veselu portu 8bit), un ar citu portu pārslēgt rindas numuru (izmantojam papildus bin2dec čipu, kas ļaus noekonomēt kodu un vadus).

tālāk jau notiek masīvas apstrāde un citas fiškas  ::

----------


## karloslv

Es programmēju gan Robotika-2007 uzvarētāja robotu, gan 3. vietas robotu. Uzvarētāja robots nobrauca 8m garo trasi 36/3 sekundēs, resp. ātrums bija 67 cm/s. ELM robotam, kura links te tika iemests, ātrums ir 53 cm/s. Principā, lai sacenstos, ātrumam jābūt vismaz 70 cm/s. Mazajam japāņu brīnumam VIZUĀLI šķiet lielāks ātrums, bet Urbējs uzvarēja ar fiziski ātrāku braukšanu. Ja pavēro, kā viņam kustas aizmugure (motoru bloks), tad tur ne par kādu līkumu nociršanu nav runas, viņš tāpat izbrauc visu trasi ar līkumiem. Mūsu princips te bija nodemonstrēt jaudīgāku un nedaudz atšķirīgu risinājumu (kāda jēga taisīt to, kas jau visiem ir???). Kaut kas līdzīgs PD algoritmam tika izmantots, lai kompensētu inerci, taču ir daudz vietas uzlabojumiem. Cerams, ka nākamgad redzēsiet šo pašu platformu braucam vēl ātrāk. 
Ja runā par skatīšanos uz priekšu - 30 cm no motoriem nav uz priekšu? Robots praktiski griežas ap motoru viduspunktu, tāpēc arī sensori ir tik tālu izvietoti.

----------


## Raimonds1

000000 000010 000100 000110 001000 001010 001100 001110 
010000 010010 010100 010110 011000 011010 011100 011110 
100000 100010 100100 100110 101000 101010 101100 101110 
110000 110010 110100 110110 111000 111010 111100 111110 

vēl jau ir jāizdomā , kā programmēt, kas tai programmai ir jādara, ja loģiskais 1 ir uz stūra 000000 001110 110000 111110 vai malas, taisni vai slīpi pa rindām, jāsaskaņo tas ar datiem par ātrumu, cik ilgi braucis pa taisni, vai jau ir izbraucis līkumus vai nē, cik no tiem un vēl viss kas, ko tik var izdomāt. Līnijas atrašanās sensoru malā pie liela ātruma un ilgas braukšanas pa taisni jādod cita komanda, nekā tad, ja kaut viens no tiem- ātrums vai līnijas atrāšanaš vieta mainās.
stūrim 
000000 000010
010000 010010
loģiskajā 1 pēdējā pozīcijā jāizraisa dažāda ietekme uz ātrumu un pagriezienu, ja tas 1 ir tikai 1 vai 2 no stūra pozīcijām, vai ir kombinācijā ar teiksim loģisko 1 pozīcijā 1000100 un 110110

----------


## Delfins

Šitā tač varētu saslēgt, nē !?

http://img62.imageshack.us/my.php?image ... sorsx3.png

----------


## Raimonds1

jā, dažiem tā stūre bija pašā priekšā un tie zaudēja tiem, kas stūrējās ar pakaļpiedziņu  :: 

bet nu ja vidējais ir 65 cm/sekundā, tad taisnē tas varētu būt nu 1.5 metri, tātad ja redz 30cm uz priekšu, sanāk 0.2 sekundes ātruma nomešanai, lēmuma izdarīšani, pagrieziena veikšanai

nez kā ideālo rejaktoriju realizēt

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII""""""""""""IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII""""""""""IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

ja robota platums ir 3 rindas, ideālā trajektorija ir taisne, bet līnijai ir """""
2 izliekumi, kuros robots ar gabarītiem ietilpst un var braukt pa taisni

----------


## Epis

karloslv cik ātri tavs urbējs varēja nobremzēt ?? 
un zem pašiem motoriem bīj kāds papildus sensors ?? 
jā 30cm no motoriem ir pietiekams attālums.

----------


## karloslv

bremzēšanu, saķeri un ieskrējienu nenomērījām, nebija tik daudz laika. vadības konstantes pielasījām konkrētai trasei. iespējams, 30 cm ir overkills, vēl ir jāmēra, jāeksperimentē un jārēķina.
zem motoriem nebija sensoru, viss pasākums paļāvās uz to, ka motoru daļa velkas pakaļ sensoriem.

----------


## Raimonds1

Cik apmēram miliampērus tie motori patērē? Max un trases laikā mAh?
Cik bija svars, cik vēl brīvs 4 rindu sensoriem, loģikai un  optikai ?   ::

----------


## karloslv

Kā jau saproti, motora patērētā strāva atkarīga no mehāniskās slodzes un apgriezieniem. Urbī motoru komutē ar MOSFET vai IGBT slēdža režīmā. Precīzi nemērīju, bet domāju, ka pie uzrāviena tāds apēd savus 5 - 8 A. Kamēr mums nebija uztaisīta adekvāta MOSFETu stūrēšana (ar 5V aizvara spriegumu tie neatveras pietiekami), tranzistori pamatīgi sila. 
Abi motori bez reduktoriem kopā svēra ap 700 g, tā ka daudz liekas masas nepalika. Aķīši ir Litija jonu no laptopa (2 virknē, 2 paralēli), tie sver ap 200 g, kopējā ietilpība tādiem varētu būt ap 3000 mAh, 25 Wh. Sensori un loģika praktiski neko nesver.

----------


## rūdolfs

*neviens nebrauca pa ideālao trajektoriju * 


_
Manam robtam bija tikai trīs sensori un tie atradās robota priekšā un robots brauca precīzi pa līniju, tā kā sensoru daudzums nav galvenais , galvenais ir programma (pareizs algoritms), man robots varēja izņemt pat 90 grādu taisna leņķa līkumu._

----------


## dmd

galvenais ir rakstīt normālā izmērā.

/un nē, diemžēl pa tēmu man nav nekas piebilstams  ::

----------


## karloslv

nesaprotu lekšanos par trases "pareizu izbraukšanu". mans precīzāks, mans vēl precīzāks. sacensības bija uz ātrumu, tas bija teikts sākumā, ok? ātrumu var precīzi definēt, nomērot patērēto laiku apļa veikšanai. savukārt kā objektīvi un kvantitatīvi novērtēt "ideālo trajektoriju"? bija tur tādi "printeri", kuru _sensoru daļa_ ar garlaicīgu precizitāti noprintēja to visu trasi trīs minūtēs. so what?

----------


## Epis

Jā peč noteikumiem viss ir godīgi jo nebīj rakstīts tur kad vinnēs tas kurš precīzi sekos līnijai ar pēc iespējami mazāku nobīdi no līnijas (un sprotami arī tas kad reāli uz aci būtu grūti noteikt kurš tad robots seko viss precīzāk līnijai tur tad vaidz'tu kādu video kamēru noaugšas kas ierakstītu robota kustības un izfiltrētu viņa trajektoriju un tad salīdzātu kurš robots viss precīzāk kustās pa līniju. 

Būtu superīgi ja nākošajos sachos viņi palielinātu to braukšanas Laukumu kādas 4X-8X + palielinātu mašinas iespējamo svaru kādas 4X un novilktu(vai arī nenovilktu bet pateiktu) robež līnijas piemēram katrā virzienā pa 20cm no līnijas centra kurus tad pārkāpjot dalībnieks tiek diskvalificēts  ::  un tad iezīmētos īsts ceļš 40 cm plats ar centra līniju un varētu mēģināt kā īstajā autosportā braukt pa ideālo trajektoriju. 
Un lai vērtētu trajektorīju un ātrumu -> attiecības 50% 50%.  ::  tad noteikti nevinētu ātrākais robots bett as kuram labāka trajektorija un viduvējs atrūms  ::  vai savādāk.

----------


## Raimonds1

> nesaprotu lekšanos par trases "pareizu izbraukšanu". mans precīzāks, mans vēl precīzāks. sacensības bija uz ātrumu, tas bija teikts sākumā, ok? ātrumu var precīzi definēt, nomērot patērēto laiku apļa veikšanai. savukārt kā objektīvi un kvantitatīvi novērtēt "ideālo trajektoriju"? bija tur tādi "printeri", kuru _sensoru daļa_ ar garlaicīgu precizitāti noprintēja to visu trasi trīs minūtēs. so what?


 lekšanās tā nav, drīzāk domu apmaiņa, kādas pieejas vēl iespējamas.
Katrā ziņa optika un skatīšanās uz priekšu ir ļoti perspektīva, tāpat tas, ka atpazīst līnijas liekumu- vai to izņems gabarītu robežās, vai ne, jo tas nozīmē vai nu braukšanu pa taisni vai laika tērēšanu pagriešanai

šito apspriešanu man padara vērtīgu tas, ka atklātie principi ļautu saprogrammēt metināmos un metāla griezējus

----------


## Velko

Ideālā trajektorija ir tāda pa kuru braucot visi līkumi tiek izņemti ar lielāko iespējamo liekuma rādiusu, līdz ar to - mazāko centrtieces paātrinājumu. Jēga no tās ir tikai braucot ar lielu ātrumu, kad līkumi tiek izņemti uz riepu-ceļa saķeres robežas - tādējādi līkumus izbrauc ar vismazāko ātruma samazināšanu.

Dzīvē neredzēju, bet pēc video spriežot pat sacensību uzvarētājs bija tālu no tāda ātruma.

----------


## Delfins

Velko, tad jau robotam būs jāvelk speciālas sacīkstes riepas, jāliek amortiņi, jābalansē smaguma centru, `toe` un `camber` riteņiem atbilstoši trasei...  :: 

Un jā... antispārns būs obligāta detaļa  :: 

Starpcitu, kāpēc neviens neiedomājās paņemt gatavu mašīnas body, kas nopērkami bērnu rotaļļieti veikalos.. tur tik jāpievelk mehānika, un viss gatavs smuki

PS: ideālākais braucāmais būtu motocikla bodijs (2-ritenis)... Ir jau arī kaut kur uztaisīts patstāvīgs robots, kurš saglabā līdzsvaru izmantojot giro sensorus

----------


## karloslv

Nevis neiedomājās, bet atmeta šādu ideju. Gatavām mašīnām ir 4 riteņu piekare, to novadīt ir daudz grūtāk par 2 riteņu diferenciālo. 

Uzvarētāja robots bija pieregulēts maksimālajam ātrumam, kurā nesākās sānslīde. 

Spriest un fantazēt var daudz, bet pamēģiniet taisīt ar rokām, tad manīsiet, cik reāli ir paņemt gatavu modeli, cik reāli ir videokameru lietot, cik reāli būs nepieciešami antispārni, kamberi un hvzkas.

----------


## Epis

Tik tālu es nemez nedomāju (par amartiņiem, speciālām riepām, izsvarojumu utt.) vienkārši ideja par to trajektorīju un izņemšanas ātrumu bij attiecināt uz mašīnas (tāda kāda viņa ir) maximālajiem parametriem (pagrieziena izņemšanas ātrums ar kādu nav sānslīde kā Karloslv teica kad tur jau bīj tas ātrums pieregulēt (tas labi) vienīgi kā papildus elements nāk klāt šī ispēja braukt par platāku ceļu un izmantot šo trajektoriju principu, lai ātrāk izietu trasi un tad skatoties pēc tā kurš izņems trajektorīju tuvāk pie savas mašīnas  iespējamā ātruma tā lai uzvarētājs būtu tas kurš uztaisa krutāku kodu + jo vairāk sensoru jo labāk, nevis kad nopērk gatavu speciālo Racing car ar iekšdedzes dzinēju un tad ar primitīvu kodu(seko līnijai) visus saliek  :: 

Vienīgi kā tad novērtēt to pašu mašīnas koda un sensoru sarežģitību un lietderību + cik labi viņš realitātē strādā un cik daudz viņš dod(uzlabo braukšanas laiku un citus parametrus atkarībā no mašīnas konstrukicjas un tehnisko parametru(masa, saķere ar zemi, uzrāviens + tas līdzsvarojums) iespējām) !!! 
Sanāk tad pirms sačiem vajadzētu katrai mašīnai ielikt Test programmu lai varētu tos parametrus noteikt vai arī uztaisīt pieslēgumu pie sistēmas un tad ar vienu test čipu visas tačkas iztestēt  ::  

man liekas kad tas kautkā pārāk sarežģiti izskatās  ::  diezs vai kāds gribēs vēl taisīt pieslēguma vietu testa elektronikai un tad jāveido vesels standarts kā tad testēs to mašīnu un paša testēšanas elektronika.

Vieglāk būtu nākšos sačus uztaisīt kā igaunījā kur jāpārmet bumbiņas pār šķērsli un miers! (un sagatavošanās Laiku uzlikt pus gadu  ::  )

----------


## karloslv

nu bet neviens neliedz taisīt robotu uz sacīkšu auto bāzes. tikai domāju, ka tik un tā bez laba kontroles algoritma jaudu nenovaldīt. 
kā redzams no sacensībām, interese cilvēkiem ir, un spējas kaut ko uztaisīt arī ir, tā ka, manuprāt, nav vajadzības vēl vairāk vienkāršot uzdevumu. epis, tu tikai visu vēl sarežģī. atstāj to dalībnieku ziņā. ja kāds grib sarežģīti, lūdzu, ja kāds grib primitīvi, arī lūdzu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kā tiem motoriem , atkarībā no sensoru datiem, pievada jaudu - laikam ar impulsa platumu? Kāda ir atšķirība starp mazāko un lielāko( izņemot nulli) pievadāmo impulsa garumu? Teiksim 001 un 111 tas ir 1/8 vai kā?

Var jau nelikt kameru, bet plastmtasas lēcu un vismazākos fototranzistorus kādus 64  ::

----------


## Epis

Tā ir tā PWM taisīšana kad ieraksta taimerī vērtību 20 (LO) un piemēram 5(Hi) un rezultātā tiek ģenerēts signāls 20 nulles un 5 vieninieki pēc kārtas kas atbilsts 20% PWM 
šeit singāls kas nāk ārā -> no PWM ģenerātora
0000000000 0000000000 11111 0000000000 000000000 11111 
__________ __________ ------- __________ _________ ------- 
 :: 

Tad vaidzētu dalīt 2 klasēs Alanlogie roboti un digitālie  ::  un digitālajā klasēs noņemam visus ierobežojumus izņemot fiziskos izmērus (tad noteikti kāds uztaisīs portatīvo datoru uz reiteņiem  ::

----------


## Delfins

Analogs viņš būs tad, kad netiks izmantots neviens `cipars` vadībai, kas liekas nav iespējami

----------


## kamis

> http://elm-chan.org/works/ltc/report.html


 nevaru atrast kur var nopirkt atmega8-16AC   ::  
 kur to var meklēt  ::  
vai var ko citu likt viņa vietā 
vai tur derētu atmega8-16AU

----------


## black_led

Droši vari pirkt atmega8-16AU. Tas AC nozīmē ka tas ir komerciālais, bet AU - Industriālais un tie industriālie ir labākas kvalitātes (siltum noturīgāki) nekā komerciālie. Visi pārējie parametri nemainās.

----------


## kamis

> Un 1206 fototranzistorus


 kā tam robotam patiktu šite fotoraņi

----------


## Raimonds1

Ienācā prātā vēl viena ideja - ja sensori ir zem robota, tad taisna līnija pa vidu izskatās šitā

000000 000010 000100 000110 001001 001010 001100 001110 
010000 010010 010100 010110 011001 011010 011100 011110 
100000 100010 100100 100110 101001 101010 101100 101110 
110000 110010 110100 110110 111001 111010 111100 111110 

ja ir uzlikta optika, tad slīpuma un perspektīvas dēļ un arī viltīgi saliekot mazus sensorus, var panākt, ka tā līnija pa vidu izskatās šitā
000000 000010 000100 000110 001001 001010 001100 001110 
010000 010010 010100 010111 011001 011010 011100 011110 
100000 100010 100100 100111 101001 101011 101100 101110 
110000 110010 110101 110111 111001 111011 111101 111110 

tātad, jo tālāk priekšā, jo līnija šaurāka, kas ir, nosakāma precīzāk
Tas uzreiz liek izdomāt citus algoritmus.

----------


## Epis

Šeit viens sensors kas man baigi patīk Light-to-voltage converter  TSL250/252 -3.2Ls 
 pārveido to gaismu voltos ar iekšējo op-ampu  ::  un es domāju kad šitāds sensors varētu sajust to līniju kādu 0.5--1cm attālumā no pašas līnijas līdz ar to tas redzes loks paplašinās  par 2-1cm kopā 3-2 cm tāds viens sensros var aizstāt kādus 2-3 parastos foto tranzistorus 
Lētāks variants ir šitas 
Fotodiode  PD 410PI  -1.08Ls Vai
un viss lētākā PIN Photodiode EL-PD202B- 0.41Ls
Bet kā viņu slēgt pie ADC konvertiera nesaprotu (īstanībā no tiem parametriem es tur neko nevaru saprasti

 ( ko viņa dara kad uz viņu spīd tā gaisma laiž ārā voltus, ampēras vai arī ko citu ??? )

----------


## black_led

Epi, kāpēc tev viss tā jāsarežģī. Tici man es ar to sūdīgāko fotodiodi vai fototranzistoru varētu uztaisīt tik pat labu vai pat labāku gaismas uztvērēju par daudz zemākam izmaksām, nekā to foto konvertoru par 3.20Ls. Tas, ka tur rakstits light to voltage neko krutu nenozīmē.

----------


## Raimonds1

manuprāt tas gan ir diezgan kruti - kaut kādā gaismas spilgtuma diapazonā tam aparātam ir linearitāte - cik gaismas - tik milivoltu, kurus ar analogi- digitālo konverteru var pārveidot ciparu virknē

tad tiešām  4 sensoru vietā, kuriem 

000000 000010
000100 000110
 varbūt var uzlikt vienu vai divus, kuram to vai gaisma tur ir vai nav neizteiks viens lieks pēdējais cipars -
000001 000011
000101 000111

bet gan pēdējie 3 cipari raksturos nevi sensora atrašanās vietu, bet gan tā saņemto gaismas daudzumu
00000011 00001011
00010101 00001100

Padomāju par matricu - ņemam fotofilmiņas kadra izmērus un skatamies, kuru fotodiodi, fototranzistorus tur varam sabāzt 32 vai labāk 64
pieliekam fotoaparāta objektīvu un aiziet  ::

----------


## dmd

kāpēc tad neizmantot ccd matrici tomēr?
(lūdzu atceraties : noob here  :: )

----------


## Raimonds1

cik tām ir elementi?

----------


## Epis

Viss lētākā jau bīj šitā EL-PD202B- 0.41Ls bet kas no viņas tur ārā nāk un kā to singālu lai dabūs tajos normāli detketējamā līmenī 0-2.5V vai 5V ?? 

atšķirība jau ir tur kad fototranzistoam ir 2 iespējamie stāvokļi 0 vai 1 līdz ar to var detektēt tikai šīs 2 pozīcijas bet otrā variantā tie stāvokļi ir atkarīgi tikai no mikrenes ADC konvertiera piemēram 8 biti 256 pozīcijas un precizitāte arī cita līdz ar to varēs detektēt 1/256 novirzi no līnijas centra  ::  tas ir 256 X un mani arī intresē pamēģināt šito fotosensoru pielikt pie Optiksā enkodera (man stāv viens veca printera servo motors kuram ir tas enkoderis (ar metāla sacaurumotu (smalki) disku), bet pats tas Optiskais pārtrucējs (opto interuppter) man neiet (es nezinu kā viņu pieslēgt un jau laikam esu nosvilinājis) un tad būtu kruta pamēģināt to fotodiodi ar parasto diodi un paskatīties kātad tā fotodiode tur strādā un vai šitā varēs detektēt diska rotāciju un ja ārā dabūšu sīnusa vilni tad viņu var sadalīt sīkāk un varēs iegūt kautvai 50X augstāku izšķirtspēju nekā pāšam diskam  ::  

un tad tam robotam varētu uzķīlēt un pie riteņiem pielikt paštaisītos enkoderus  ::  kautvai no papīra (ar lāzernieku izprintēt līnijas un lieta darīta) 
ja kas es zinu kad ir mikrenes (mazās)kurām iekšā jau ir iebūvēts op-ampi piemeŗam šitai TI MSP430F2234 ir 2 op-ampi  ::  
Avr un PIC es op-ampus atrast pēc parametric table nevarēju īstanībā vairāk es arī nezinu kurām mikrenēm ir op-amps.

Apskatījos to CCD tad tevalo viņiem ir kits pa 36.xx LS un tur ir Lēca + tas electronic shutter: 1/50 to 1/100000 sec.  samērā kruta būtu šitādu paņemt + tur viņiem arī ir tā optika lēcas priekš laikam kad viņas tam kitam der  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

jāņem vērā tas, ka tomēr apgaismojums nav vienmērīgs un vajag programmu un tos 256 līmeņus laikam  nevarēs izmantot
tas nav optiskais disks ar melnām līnijām

----------


## Epis

Bet vienalga kā lai to fotodiodi pareizi pieslēdz pie tiem pastiprinātājiem ??? 
kāds links ar shēmu būtu ļoti noderīgs  ::  

tai tevālo kamerai nekur nevar atrast dokumetnāciju ja kāds zin tad iesviežat linku !! gribu apskatītes kas tur ir un kāds komunicēšanās veids tai kamerai.

jau šo to atradu šeit analog device kalkulātors priekš fotodiodes pastiprina'tāja  ::  
http://www.analog.com/Analog_Root/stati ... diode.html

no šitā saprotu kad tā fotodiode ražo ampēras gaismā un kad viņas ir jāpārvērš par voltiem lai varētu tad ar ADC detktēt cik daudz apmēras tad tā diode sarežoja (cik spilgta gaisma) jautājums kā tad mēra to gaismas spilgutmu un un cik tad tā lētākā diode var saražot ampēras saulainā dienā ?? jeb enerģijas!

----------


## dmd

epi, tā izskatās pēc standarta ccd kameras. 
googlē var atrast daudz linkus kā nolasīt datus ar amteli, principā tev nevajadzētu būt sevišķi grūti to transformēt uz savu fpgu.

----------


## abergs

Pašam gan nav interese par robotiem, bet idejas līmenī kaudzi  optisko sensoru varētu aizstāt šis:
http://www.engadget.com/2006/01/08/turn ... y-scanner/

----------


## kamis

http://elm-chan.org/works/ltc/report.html 

kā šim robotam patiktu šis fotao tranis
http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?partID=5 ... 68&lang=lv

vai labāk tomēr vinci ieteikto
1206 fototranzistorus

vai kur var nopirk labus foto traņus kas patiktu šim robotam

----------


## black_led

> atšķirība jau ir tur kad fototranzistoam ir 2 iespējamie stāvokļi 0 vai 1 līdz ar to var detektēt tikai šīs 2 pozīcijas ...


 Epi, tu vispār kādreiz esi izmantojis fototranzistoru? Laikam nē, jo nāk ārā lineārs (varbūt nedaudz izliekts, tas atkarīgs no tranzistora) analogs signāls nevis 1 vai 0. Nerunā par to, ko nezini!

----------


## Velko

> Analogs viņš būs tad, kad netiks izmantots neviens `cipars` vadībai, kas liekas nav iespējami


 Nav nemaz tik traki. Galvenais taču ir padot motoram, kura pusē vairāk "baltumu" lielāku jaudu. Man nemaz tik neiespējami neliekas. Protams nāktos čakarēties ar regulēšanu, bet būtu interesanti pamēģināt ko tādu uzkonstruēt  ::

----------


## dmd

gaismjūtīgi elementi un opampi?

----------


## malacis

OFFT:



> ... tā fotodiode ražo ampēras gaismā un kad viņas ir jāpārvērš par voltiem ...


 Epi, baigi griež ausīs tās meitenes "ampēras". Biedrs Ampērs, par godu kuram nosaukta strāvas mērvienība, bija vecis (paskaties bildi), tāpēc ampēri ir vīriešu dzimtē.

Tev patiktu, ja tavā vārdā nosauktas mērvienības sauktu par Epēm (piecas Epes), nevis Epjiem (pieci Epji)?

----------


## marizo

> gaismjūtīgi elementi un opampi?


 http://ieee.usask.ca/robotics/home/Linefollower/
nejauši atradu, varbūt kādam noder..

----------


## Epis

Optiskā pele ir baigi labā ideja apskatījos internetveikalos lētākā optikša pele maksā 2.18 (M79.lv) un tur jau ir viss nepieciešamais iekšā ( gatava elektronika) tikai nezinu kādus signālus tā peles shēma saņem no tā fotosensora varētu vienu nopirkt izjaukt un ar Osciloskopu pamērīt signālus  :: . 

par tām kamerām tad šitās Webcam ir lētas pa 10 Ls var nopirkt Q-tec Webcam 110 Usb 640 x 480  ::   vienīgi tas USB, bet tur noteikti kad kautko izdomāt var. 
Es tā domāju kad tāda viena webkamera varētu pat kopā izmaksāt lētāk nekā visi tie daudzie fotosensori vai fototranzistori
Jā web kamera būtu toč vis viss lētākais variants (bet viss viss sarežģitākais un grūtāk uztaisāmais !!)

----------


## Raimonds1

protams, WEB kamera būtu labākais, bet ar atseviškiem sensoriem arī tā lieta varētu iet. Fotofilmiņas kadrs ir 24x36mm, tā kā to lēcu neviens nav apšķērējis, tad var pieņemt, ka 36x36, ja liek tādā pašā attālumā no objektīva. Tur var sabāzt 12 trīs milimetru diametra diodes rindā. 
Var paņemt kādu Smenas objektīvu un uz priekšu, ar testeri katrai diodei nomērīt, vai redz to līniju vai ne.

----------


## kamis

http://elm-chan.org/works/ltc/report.html 

kur pirk foto tranzistorus šim robotam  ::  
tevalo ir http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=75-303-71
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=75-202-40
http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?partID=5 ... 68&lang=lv

kuru labāk likt tam robotam

kur vispār nopirkt labus foto elementus  ::

----------


## Epis

Atradu vēl vecāku fotoaparātu uz tās fotofilmas "canon Prizma zoom 76" ar 38-76mm zomu  ::  zomms arī ir elektronisks uz šitā vare'tu pamēģināt kautko uzmeistarot (meistarojams jau tur nekas daudz nebūs izņemot tos fototranzistorus, 

Uz kādas maketplates tos fototranzistus EL-PT15-212 ar 1206 iepakojumu viss labāk būtu Lodēt ??? 

web kamera ir pa sarežģitu iesākumam tākā tas variants atkrīt! (vismaz es negribu tur chakarēties, gribās kautko vienkaršu un viegli uztaisāmu  :: 

Pamēģināju uzlodēt mazos 1206 rezistorus izskatās kad uz parastās plates var tīri normāli salodēt šeit bilde  ::

----------


## kamis

skatijos raidījumu ''kurp doties''
 un uzvarētāja robotam fotosensori bija izvietoti lilā atājumā viens no otra lai robots var apcirpt līkumus

ceļu varētu apgaismot ar
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=75-008-87

----------


## Raimonds1

centimetri vai milimetri?

tagad tik j'adom'a algoritms  ::

----------


## Epis

milimetri  ::  

līdz algoritma domāšanai vēl ļoti tālu jo no sākuma būs jāuztisa tā ierīce pēc tam jāpārbauda vai vispār viņa strādā (var detektēt to līniju) un visādi citādi testi un eksperimenti un tad ja redz ka viss patiešām strādā kā pienākās tad var sākt domāt par to algoritmu, 

kurā veikalā var aiziet un uzreiz to fototanzistoru nopirkt ?? jo tevālo viņi jāpasuta, salvatā un argusā es tā uzreiz neko neredzēju
salvatā bīj šitā Vishay BPW41N  pa 0.47Ls bet tā ir parastā fotodiode kurai vaig tad to opampu likt tklāt un 

varbūt kad ar šitām parastajām var normāla sistema sanākt un lai nevaidzētu katrai diodei savu opampu tad varētu paņemt analogo multiplexeri un tad pēc kārtas slēgt tās diodes pie Opamp un tad uz ADC konvertieri  ::   un šitai diodei ir liels jūtīgais laukums 7.5 mm^2 pēc parametriem es tur vairāk neko nejēdzu !

----------


## Raimonds1

tur ir jāizdoma, ko likt- tranzistoru, pin- fotodiodi, rezistoru   ::  vai ko. Jo, ja tas elements jūtīgs, tad tā pastiprināšana vienkārša. Ir mikrenes, kur 4 operacionalie pastiprinatāji vienā korpusa, tad vienai 8 elementu rindai vajag tikai 2 mikrenes, 16 - 4.
Vēl ir tada lieta, kā tā objektīva gaismas spēja - jo lielāka lēca, jo vairak gaismas šis laidis cauri.
Tad vēl var eksperimentēt, cik tālu no objektiva to ""bildi"" projicēs, jo uz mazāka laukuma, jo vairak gaismas.  Tad gan mazāk elementu varēs salikt. Variants ir ņemt gatavu matricu un 9 no 10 elemetiem ignorēt un nemaz to infu neapstrādat. 
Katram elementam var uztaisīt shēmu un pieregulet jūtību un ciparu shēmu reakciju atsevišķi un tas dod jaunas iespējas.

----------


## Epis

Atradu vēl lētāku web kameru pa 5.6LS CAMERA WEBCAM 100K USB/WC001 SWEEX tas ir M79 bet citos veikalos tā cena ir pie 6ls un kamerai ir 0.1Mpix CMOS sensors un uzraku caur google sonsora datashetu un firmu šeit viens links kur viens to kameru ir izjaucis 
http://users.skynet.be/chricat/SweexCam.html

paša sensora numurs ir PAS106B un šitājā ražotāj lapā pixart.com/tw ir arī līdzīgu modeļu(pāris burti klāt) datasheeti 
http://www.pixart.com.tw/productsditel. ... ify2_id=14

izskatās kad informāciju uz kameru sūta caur seriālo 2vadu i2C interfeisu, bet tos datus nolasa no 10 vadiem PXO<9:0> digital data output vadiem 
vispār es nesaprotu kas tur tajā kamerā ir jāuzstāda šeit bilde no datasheeta kur atēlots tas kas atrodās tajā čipā 


un ko nozīmē tie 20R,G,B pixel  un 30darkpixel to kad tajā laukā ir savas krāsas uztverošie pikseļi (vai tad viens pikselis nevar uztvert visas iespējamās krāsas ?? kad vaig katrai krāsai savu pikseli!  ja kāds kautko zin tad uzrakstat savādāk es neko tur nesaprotu kas ir kas !!! 

pate web kameras cena 5.6ls liek atkal bišķi padomāt moš tomēr pamēģināt ar web kameru padarboties  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

pieļauju, ka nekas pārāk sarežgīts te nav, bet tur gan jau ka ir jāpamācās, kas un kā, kā to kameru ar loģiku saslēgt un lielāko daļu pikseļu ignorēt, lai nav par lielu tā loģika. Vajag kādu WEBkameru specu?  :: 

Ir vēl tāda lieta, ka tas augstuma ierobežojums ir 30 cm un tā kamera skatīsies sev priekšā zem diezgan slīpa leņķa un tā melnā līnija uz tā sensora būs nevis ar paralēlām malām, bet kā trīsstuŗis ar platāko malu tuvāk objektīvam un šaurāko- tālāk no objektīva. Paštaisītam sensoru blokam viltīgi saliekot vienā līnijā fototranzistorus tuvāk vienu otram, citā - tālāk - šo efektu var kompensēt.  Matricai vajadzēs programmiņu, kas to izdara.

----------


## janispu

[quote="Epis"](vai tad viens pikselis nevar uztvert visas iespējamās krāsas ?? quote]
Tas gan būtu labi, ja pikselis varētu arī krāsas artšķirt! Nāksies apbēdināt. Pikselis nav nekas cits kā kondensators, kas uzlādējas atbilstoši gaismas intensitātei. Lai varētu atšķirt krāsas, tam priekšā liek atbilstošas krāsas(sarkanu, zaļu vai zili) filtru.

----------


## GuntisK

Kāpēc jūs visi gribat taisīt uz videokameras? Ja nu vienīgi čakars lielāks un viss.  ::  Ja gribat taisīt robotu, tad tur vispirms ir stipri jāpiedomā pie mehānikas. Pats redzēju visus tos robotu video no ROBOTIKA-2007 un jāsaka ka daudzi būtu ieguvuši labākus rezultātus, ja mehāniskā daļa nepieviltu.  ::  Un ja runā par sensoru, tad kāpēc neizmantot šādu sistēmu: četri fotosensori izvietoti kvadrāta (malas garums ap 1.5 cm) stūros un pa vidu kvadrāta diagonālēm izvietota gaismas diode (IR vai kādu pats vēlies   ::  ) . Ja atstarojuma nav tad tas nozīmē ka tā ir "melnā josla" pa kuru jānoiet ceļš, ja ir atstarojums, tad jūsu robots ir ārpus trases-"melnās joslas". Tā kā tiek izmantoti četri fotosensori, tad kontrolieris var saņemt visu četru virzienu "koordinātas" -ziņas par stāvokli priekšā, aizmugurē un pa sāniem. Un pēc programmas vadīt robota motorus...  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Tas par to mehāniku un montāžas problēmām dažiem modeļiem ir taisnība, redzēju klātienē

Kas attiecas uz kameru vai optiku un fototranzistoriem, tad ir atšķirība, vai robots ar ātrumu 1m/sekundē nesas, izmantojot datus tikai zem sevis, vai arī pusmetru sev priekšā. Ar sensoru, kas ir līnijas platumā nekādu ideālo trajektoriju neizņemsi. Ja taisa ar WEBkameru vai fototranzistoriem, tad jāparedz, ka redzes laukā var nokļūt trases kastes tumšā mala un tā problēma jārisina - sensori uz krāsu? WEB kameras krāsu atpazīšana? 2 līniju atpazīšana? vai kā citādi
pie tam tā ideju apmaiņa ir vērtīga šā kā tā    ::

----------


## GuntisK

Tāda traka ideja-man ir viens RADIO žurnāls kurā apakstīta sistēma kura ar kameru seko objektam. Ja nu tāpat izdarīt ar robotu? Tikai kustētos nevis pati kamera kā tai rakstā, bet robots.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Kurā? Tas varētu darboties.

----------


## GuntisK

> Kurā? Tas varētu darboties.


 Radio 2006, Nr.4  11-15lpp.

----------


## kamis

::  kā būtu ar trijiem rindā sakārtotiem robota priekšā novietotiem datorpeles optiskajiem sensotiem  ::  
 ::  kādus signālus viņi dod  ::  kādam tas ir zināms
kāds nav manijis datu lapu peles sensoram

----------


## Epis

es tagat vairākas stundas lasīju info par tiem pikseļiem un CCD vai CMOS sensoriem un kā viņi tos datus uztver šeti labs links ar animācijām. 
http://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/primer/digi ... intro.html

ar tām krāsām patiešām ir tā kad ir tās 3 pamatkrāsas sarkanā zaļā un zilā kuras tas sensors var uztvert un laikam ir tā kad tur uz tā sensora ir izkaisīti pikseļi ar šiem gaismas filtriem(3krāsu) apmeram tā viens piksels sarkans blakus zaļš un apakšā zils un tādā garā (apmēram kā šaha laukums tikai 3 krāsas pa visulauku un to izvietojumu var redzēt tajā bildē Sturos piemēram:

G2 R G2 R
B G1 B G1
G2 R G2 R 
R - sarkans
G2,G1 -zaļš 
B -  Zils
un šitā tad laikam viņi ir izvietoti! un principā sanāk 3 attēli viens zaļš 1 sarkans un viens zils un tad tur ir algorimi ar kuriem var tos pikseļus iefiltrēt un dabūt to vēlamo reultātu lai katrs pikselis pārstāvētu nevis 1 krāsu bet 3 krāsas (3 krāsas viņš pārstāves pēc tās filtrēšanas bet tā viens pikselis ir 1 krāsa!)
un šito variatnu sauc par  Bayer-RGB color filter array googlā var atrast info pēc šī atslēgvārda un visus populārākos filtrēsānas algoritmus lai dabūtu no 3 bildēm 1 bildi  :: 
 bet priekš robota man tās krāsas neintresē galvenais vai ir balta līnija vai melna  ::  un nav jāskanē tie 100 000 pikseļi pietiks ar kādu 1000 (100x mazāk) lai iegūtu tās kordinātes un normālus datus priekš tālākas darbības  ::

----------


## Epis

Šito variantu varētu pat taisīt uz parastās atmegas32 (man liekas kad IO līnijas viņai pietiek!) un pieņemsism skanēt tos 32 pikseļus un kameru likt kādā 45grādu lenķī un 10-15cm augstumā no zemes un ja piemēram kameras augstums būs 10cm tad kameras centra pikseļa kordinātes uz reālās trases 10cm no mašīnas (ja kamera stāvēs pašā mašinas galā ) un to var apreiķināt pēc vienādmalu trīstura īpašības jo viens leņķis ir 90 un kameras leņķis ir 45 tad arī tresāis leņķis 45 un līdz ar to kameras augstums = atālumu no mašinas līdz vietai kuru centra pikselis redz  ::  tātad centra pikselis detetkeš līniju 10cm attālumā un pārējos pikseļus var izkaisīt pa to lauku (ar 32 pietiktu lai samērā blīvi noklātu to laukumu jo jātcerās kad tā līnija bij 1cm plata līdz ar to pikseļus var izvietot ik pa 1 cm un uztaisīt tādu rūtiņlaukumu (protams pikseļa kordinātes iekš kameras būs jāpreiķina pēc tās lečas izliekuma un šīs taisnlenķa trīstura formulas jo tad mainīsies tas 45grādu leņķis uz citu un vienādmalu trīstura īpaības vairs nebūs ! 

 ::  man liekas kad šitā ir viss labķā ideja kāda man pašļai ir ienākusi prātā.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Epi nu pzdc sasapnjojies!
1) kamera dos izpludusu atelu pie liela atruma, ja skatisies tik tuvu uz zemi.
2) ta atmega ir daudz par vaju video signala apstradasanai! nemaz nerunahjot par to, ka vajadzetu vismaz 10kb atminu, lai norealizetu atela glabasanu atmina pirms edge detection algortima pielietosanas. (dsp procesors)

Vienigais iemesls, kapec sadam robotam butu vajadziba redzet celju lielu gabalu sev prieksa - tas ir, lai vins paspetu nobremzet pirms asa likuma un neparsautu pari linijai.

No otras puses - ja busi uztaisijis gudru programu, tad pietiks ar pareizi izvietotiem sensoriem, lai pateiktu, ka esi tiko pasavis garam asam likumam un attiecigi dod atpakal gaita un raksties ieksa likuma.

Es butu priecigs, ja kads varetu iemest apmeram atelu ar to, kada izskatijas ta trase (likumi un izmeri), pa kuru tiem robotiem bija jabrauc.

Redz - ja trase ir tik liela, ka a4 lapa, tad gala robotam jabut mazam un veiklam.
Savukart, ja trase ir pa lielu hali un likumi nav parak asi, tad jataisa smaga iekarta ar jaudigiem motoriem un pamatigiem akumulatoriem, lai var attistit lielu atrumu.

Runajot par comparatoriem! Loti ideali! Ja likumi nav asi, tad sitadai sistemai jadarbojas ELEGANTI, bet ja gribas logi un ka masina atpazist 87 gradu likumu (asu), tad japiedoma. Bet tas trases jau nav TIK sarezgitas, ne?!?!

Gribeju tikai pateikt - ja kads doma par to, ka uzvaret sadas sacikstes, tad butu jadoma par trasi un par to, kads butu maksimalais izbrauksanas atrums un optimala trajektorija un tad jamegina izdomat sistemu, kas maksimali spej tuvoties idealam, nevis piem mazu, veiklu, bet lenu robotu, kuram jabrauc pa rinki stadionam.

Beefy

----------


## Raimonds1

jāmeklē robotika elvē, tur trasei jābūt

laikam tomēr tam robota sistēmām ir jabūt dublējošām - kameru dublē sensori zem robota, ja kamera uztver kastes malu- par daudz tumšo elementu uz kameras/fototranzistoru paštaisītas matricas un sensorus dublē kamera, ja ir kādi līkumi, kurus var iznemt ar lielāku radiusu, programma ignorē kādas līnijas rādījumus, ja tie neiziet ārpus noteiktas atškirības vērtības no blakus(augšējas un apakšējas) līnijas.

000000 000010 000100 000110 001001 001010 001100 001110 
010000 010010 010100 010111 011000 011010 011100 011110 
100000 100010 100100 100110 101000 101011 101100 101110 
110000 110010 110100 110110 111001 111010 111100 111110 

ignorē 010111   un 101011, jo gabarīti atļauj

000000 000010 000100 000110 001001 001010 001100 001110 
010000 010010 010101 010110 011001 011010 011100 011110 
100000 100010 100101 100110 101001 101010 101100 101110 
110000 110010 110101 110110 111001 111010 111100 111110

010101 un 100101 neignorē, bet dod komandu motoram, jo gabariti neļauj braukt taisni

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

mmm... nesmu drosh, bet priekshkam tad isti to kameru jums vajag? Lai sanemtu 0.5MPix datus par to, kas atrodas ataluma???
Nejau kamera nodrosina iespeju skatities taluma, bet gan optika un fotosensori!
Kapec vienkarsi nenolikt optiskos sensorus aiz lecam ar pareizo fokusu uz attiecigo vietu paris metrus/centimetrus uz prieksu? Tad ari atkristu sarezgitie algoritmi un lielais cpu time, kas butu japavada lasot kameru (nemaz nerunajot par analizesanu)
Beefy

----------


## GuntisK

Katra ideja ir apskates vērta, bet man liekas ka pagaidām jūs esat sasapņojušies par to kameru.  ::   Melnās līnijas atpazīšanai der arī parastākie fotosensori vajag tikai "gudru" programmu.Un kāda jēga no tā ka robots "zin" kāda trase izskatās pēs pāris desmitu centimetru. Labāk būtu ja kontrollers pareizi veiktu katrā laika momentā iegūto informāciju par trasi (sensori ta atrodas pāris cm no robota riteņiem) un pēc apstrādes sūtītu signālus uz motoru draiveriem. Šeit pat derētu PWM ātruma regulācijai. 
Pēc manām domām veiksmīgs sensoru izvietojums ir šim robčikam:
http://www.fi-com.ru/mcu/linefollowerrobot.htm  .

----------


## Epis

kameru vaig priekš tam lai varētu detektēt to līniju uz priekšu kādus 20-30cm vai pat 50cm un protams tas detektēšanas platums tad arī būtu ļoti liels apmeŗam 30cm un tad sanāk kad ar kameru skanēt laukumu kurš būtu piemēram 30x30cm protams to laukumu var izmainīt (pēc vajadzības un sarežģibas) un priekš skanēšanas pietiktu ar melnbalto (jeb vienu pikseļu krāsu piemēram izmantojot tikai zaļos pikseļus) līdz ar to nevaidzētu tur tos sarežģitos video apstrādes algotimus pietiktu ar pikseļa kordināti un viņa uzķerto gaismas vērtību tālāk izfiltrējam tās 2 gaismas vērtības balts,melns ja melns tas nozīmē kad tur ir līnija  ::  un viens no veidiem kā noprecizēt to kameru un notiekti pikseļa attēlotā punkta kordinātes uz braucamā ceļa x,y vare'tu būt tāds paņemam A4 baltu lapu izprintējam uz taš punktus piemēram 0.5cm attālumā vienu no otra un tad ar kameru filtrējam visus pikseļus un tie pikseļi kuri uzķers to melno punktu arī būs tās x,y lauka kordinātes punkts šitā varētu ātri notiekt tos pikseļus, kurus izmantosim un kurus arī tālāk skanēsim (bez sarežģitām geometrjas formulām)

šeit viens links kur uz atmegas8 viens uztaisīja motion detektoru skanējot 88*144 pikseļus ar 30kadriem sekundē
viņš tur izmantoja Omnivision OV6620 CMOS image sensoru un tur arī pārdod to projektu cena ar kameru ir 99$ (baigi dārgi)
http://www.jrobot.net/Projects/AVRcam.html

tākā teorētiksi uz atmegas8 to var izdarīt, ja mega būs pašvaku tad man ir arī fpga mikrene kurai jaudas ir pa pillo  :: 

pagaidām problēma ir tur kad no tās pixart PAS106B datasheeta nevar saprast to komunicēšanās protokolu kāu informāciju lai sūta (jo tur itkā ir visādi reģistri un cita informācija un no tā datasheeta neko nevar saprast.) 
itkā varētu paņemt citu web kameru (bišķi dārgāku) bet problēma atkal tāda kad tām citām web kamerām nevar atrast to sensora modeļa nummuru līdz ar to sanāks pirkt kameru uz dullo un tad jaukt ārā un skatīties kas tur iekšā stāv un ja tam sensoram arī sūdīgs datasheets (no kura neko nevar saprasti tad ir sūdi! jāpērk nākamā kamera.

piemāram apskatījos ST sensora datasheetu un tur viss aprasktīts (katrs reģistrs un parametrs detalizēti) šiet links http://www.st.com/stonline/products/lit ... vv6501.pdf
bet tajā galigi nekā nav!! un ja nav dokumentu tad to kodu arī nevar uzrakstīt  ::  jāmeklē kāda cita kamera !

----------


## GuntisK

Es vispār vienas JVC videokameras sensoram nevaru NEKUR dabūt datasheetu.  ::   Sensors-MN3745F8D.

----------


## Epis

ja googlā nav tad viņa arī nav (vienīgi jāsūta ražotājam pieprasījums lai dod dokumentu bet diez vai privātajam (hoby) viņi dokumentu dos piemeŗam omnivision ari dokumentu nevar dabūt ir jāreģitrējās un jāpieprasa  ::  tas pats laikam arī ir ar to kameru ar pixart sensoru, laikam būs jāsūta pieprasījums lai viņi iedod to datasheetu, savādāk nereāli vispār kautko uztaisīt!

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

nu nevajag tev kameru!
Kamera skane x*y laukumu. Robots parvietojas pa y. Reali pietiek par pirmo  (x,1) liniju, ia zinatu visu laukumu, jo robotam braucot uz prieksu (x,1) parvertisies par (x,2) + dazas modifikacijas. Nevajag ceret, ka kamera atrisinas kadu problemu. Tas tikai padaris visu VEL sarezgitaku!

Nu ok - piedavaju konkursu! Dalibas maksa - 100Ls. Robota izmaksam ari butu jaieklaujas sini summa (neskaitot programas nodrosinajumu). Savacas barins ar robotiem. Katrs pa 100kam. Trase pirms tam ir zinama (nu idejiski) un aiziet. Uzvaretajs savac visu summu!
Es piedalos!

Beefy

----------


## Epis

neiet jau runa par to kad vaig vai nevaig to kameru vienkārši gribās pamēģināt. 

apskatījos tevalo tur ir melnbalta kamera pa 20Ls ar 6 IR diodēm
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi? ... BLA3&ddl=1

 laikam tā var uztvert infra sarkano  ::  žēl kad nav tās dokumentācijas moš viņi tos papīrus līdz dod kad nopērk to kameru !!

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

principa laikam visas kameras vairak vai mazak var uztvert infrasarkano, bet dazam (daudzam) ir speciali prieksa fitlrs, kur njem nost. Tiesa, jutiba laika zopa.

Lai nu ka, pec apraksta liekas, ka parastais pal vai kaut kas tamlidzigs. TB - analogais signals.
Beefy

----------


## black_led

Manuprāt, kameras izmantošana line followerā ir bezjēdzīga. Tā kā viena kamera man jau ir, tad prikola pēc mēģināšu nodraivot to. Kamera laikam saucas vs6502. Ja kaut kas izdosies, ziņošu

----------


## Raimonds1

Vispār ir jāpaskatās, ko tās infrasarkanās diodes saka par melnu līnju, kas apgaismota ar dažādām lampām, varbūt jāparedz papildus apgaismošana ar gaismas diodi.
Padomāju par to ideālo trajektoriju - tiek pieņemts, ka tam laikam starp info nolasi jābūt mazam, lai var precīzi detektēt līniju maximāli īsos laika nogriežņos. Bet, ja pieņem, ka ātrums ir 1 metrs sekundē un kadru ātrums ir 10 kadri sekundē ( robots veic 0,1 metru), pie tam tā 0,1 sekunde ir ne kadrs+pauze, bet viss atstarotās gaismas uztveršanas periods, tad jau tā līnija smērējas un braucam pa vidu  ::   Pie tam līnijas faktu attēlo nevis 1 vai 0 bet gan 00 10 10 11 četros kadros vai pat 000 001 010 011 100 101 110 111 astoņos un izvelk vidējo un brauc pa to  ::

----------


## Epis

black_led kur tu to  vs6502 kameras moduli dabūji (apskatījos ST mājaslapā tas ir vesels kameras modulis un viņam protams ir normāls datasheets (vismaz sensroam ir ) 
kas tā ir par ierīci kurā bīj iekšā tas kameras modulis ???? 
savādāk negribās pirkt(pēc lieldinām) uz dullo web kameru un cerēt kad tur būs kāds normālas firmas sensors! kā ST

man liekas kad tos kadrus var skanēt arī ar lielāku ātrumu 100-200 kadri sekundē jo nav jāskanē visi pikseļi bet tikai tos 32-100, kurus vaig  ::

----------


## black_led

šķiet, ka no nokia 3220

----------


## Raimonds1

Kā varētu uztaisīt, lai programma pludina kopā kadrus( 4-6- ::  un no izsmērētās līnijas ņem vidu. Sapludināto kadru skaitam jābūt atkarīgam no ātruma un no malējām novirzēm no viduslīnijas. Jo mazākas novirzes, jo vairāk kadru sapludina. Tā varētu to ideālo trajektoriju mēģināt izbraukt.

----------


## Epis

šodien pasūtiju Logitec Quickcam QC express OEM web kameru pa 9.25 viņai ir 300K pixeļu sensors es izdomāju paņemt kameru ar lielāku sensoru jo ja nekas nesanāks tad man vismaz būs normāla kamera ar ko pafilmēt  ::  jo pagaidām vinīgā kamera kas ir ir tā fotoaparāta kas filmē ar to 100K pixeļu izšķirtspēju (kā CIF kamera) Rīt kad dabūšu kameru izjaukšu un apskatīšos kas pa sensoru tur iekšā un tad redzēs vai kautkas reāls tur vispār var sanākt. 
Ja būs cerīga situācija tad es domāju to kodu taisīt uz fpga tās savas multi media kit plates (kur ir VGA monitora izeja (lai redzētu ko tā kamera tur filmē un citi bonusi (arī USB pieslegums) laigan viņš domāts priekš debuggera tomēr domāju kad viņu varētu izmantot arī priekš kameras vienīgi čakars iels, bet ja tas neies tad bus jānopērk USB modulis (argusā ir tās mazās plates) un tad pie tās jāpieslēdzās.

Variantu ir baigi daudz tad redzēs vai visār kautkas sanāks no šitā visa.

----------


## karloslv

Sacensībās trasē reālas problēmas bija robotiem, kuriem nebija aizsardzības pret ārējām gaismām. Arī mūsu roboti, kuriem bija nelielas blindes, pirmajā braucienā nokāvās uz ēnām un atstarotajām gaismām. Domāju, ka robots ar kameru ir nulles variants, kā ar plikām kājām pa žiletēm - nu, tipa var jau arī izdoties.
No prakses varu teikt - ja tu tikai sāc būvēt robotu, visvairāk problēmu būs ar motoriem, inerces momentu, masu un stūrēšanu. Da kaut vai motorus (ar piemērotu jaudas līkni) dabūt jau nav viegli un lēti, tad riteņi, saķere, piedziņa... Iesaku sākt ar to, ar braucošu platformu. Pēc tam var eksperimentēt ar sensoru izvietojumu, sekošanas algoritmu un galu galā motoru jaudas vadību. Well, tā mēs robotu uzbūvējām nedēļas laikā un stipri lētāk par 100 Ls (raksts "Mēs" radīja diezgan maldīgu priekšstatu, ka visi roboti izmaksājuši stipri padārgi un nevienam nav pieticis īsti naudas).

----------


## Andrejs

sveiciens izmirstošā hobija piekopējiem!

pievienojoties karloslv ieteiktu visiem "speciāistiem" uzbūvēt kaut vienkāršāko un primitīvāko line followeri un tad mētāties ar tekstiem par kamerām, algoritmiem utt.

Andrejs

piedalijos robotikā ar "TROBOT"

----------


## Epis

Tie kas negirb ar kameru ņemtiem tad protams vienkaŗšāk ir ar tiem fototranzistoriem. 

Atradu normālu linku kur par to fotokameru un to RGB "Bayer" color filter array
http://www.siliconimaging.com/RGB%20Bayer.htm

tur tajā linkā ir smuki attēli un detalizēti izskaitdrots, šeit viens attēls


es šajā videokameras virzienā vairāk domāju tīri mācību nolūkos gribās paeksperimentēt un kautko vairāk uzināt par tām video kamerām un to datu aprstrādi + man ir normāla elektroniskā plate uz kruas to visu reālizēt (fpga kits.) man tagat nav jādomā kur lai ņemu jaudīgāku mikreni par AVR vai PIC! 
ja tā nopietni ķeršos klāt tad būs jātaisa jauns topiks "Robots + webcam "

izmirušā hobija apspriešana jau būtu offtopiks, bet es domāju kad elektronikas hobijs ir ievirzījies citās sliedēs tagat hoby elktroniķi vairāk programmē mikrenes un pērk dev.kitus nekā paši lodē SMD komponentes. 
šeit raksts vienā žurnālā "Whatever Happened To The Electronics Hobbyist?"
http://www.elecdesign.com/Article/Artic ... feed=Top20

----------


## Raimonds1

ir kaaadas idejas par ideaalo trajektoriju?
Andrej, uztaisiit daudzmaz standartu man neinteresee. Uzausiit vai tikai izprojekteet maksimaali vienkaarshu robotu, kas speej braukt pa ideaalo trajektoriju gan.

----------


## karloslv

Starp "maksimāli vienkāršu robotu, kas brauc pa ideālo trajektoriju" un "daudzmaz standartu" ir plaša teritorija?  :: 
Anyway, es aicinu jūs kaut ko reālu arī taisīt, lai nākamajās sacensībās būtu interesanti sacensties. Lai nesanāk tā, ka rudenī jāsaka - nu man tur tāda killer ideja bija, antigravitācija, kameras pa labi, pa kreisi, spolēšana, ja man tikai vēl viena diena būtu bijusi, da es jūs visus vienkārši izgrieztu, bet laika nepietika!

----------


## karloslv

Teorētiski orientētiem iesaku pastudēt kontroles teoriju. Piemēram, bez šī robotu ātri novadīt nevarēs: http://virtual.cvut.cz/dynlabmodules/ih ... ode61.html.

Kamerai, iespējams, vajadzēs optic flow algoritmu: http://www.centeye.com/pages/techres/opticflow.html un citi raksti gūglī zem "optic flow". Var sarakt arī konkrētas zinātniskas publikācijas par šo tēmu ar formulām.

----------


## Velko

> Lai nesanāk tā, ka rudenī jāsaka...


 Rudenī? Hmm... tad jāsāk nopietnāk domāt, nevis jāatliek uz "garajiem ziemas vakariem"  ::  

Kur var uzzināt sīkāku info - robotika.lv lapā par nākošajām sacīkstēm neko neatradu.

----------


## Epis

Baigi labais links tas http://virtual.cvut.cz/dynlabcourse/  kāds ir to DynaLAB progu mēģinājis ??
man a vairāk intresē tā ideālā trajektorija nevis tā mehānika un motoru jauda vai riepas vai amartiņi utt.

beidot web kamera ir rokā un šiet pāris bildes kas tad tur iekšā bija  ::  




kā var redzēt tad iekšā praktiski nekā nav izņemot to pašu sensoru otrajā pusē ir tikai SMD rezistori pāris tranzistori(3 kājas) bet nevienas mikroshēmas pat ne USB draivera tad laikam tas USB draiveris ir jau ieintegrēts iekšā. 
Vēl var labi redzēt to kad ir ļoti daudz nepielodētu vadu!! un tie vadi varētu būt digitālās datu maģistrāles vadi no kuriem tad nolasa to informāciju (tikai parallēli nevis seriāli) itkā varētu pielodēt savus vadus klāt tiem vadiem bet nosākuma jāizpēta caur google ko tie cipari tur nozīmē. un jāmēģina atrast tā sensora ražotājs! un draiveris lai vismaz pie kompja pieslegt varētu un paŗbaudīt vai viss strādā.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Aizver acis, kad sapno!  :: DD
Mobilo telefonu kamerinas ir pievienotas pie telefona ar 4triem vadiem! Kas var but vel vienkarsaks. A te - pisaks ar usb shemu...
Cheers!

----------


## Andrejs

hi,
ja runaajam par robotiem, tad tas nesastaav no laba algoritma un idejaam, bet gan no pavisam konkreetas mechanikas un labas (t.i. konkreetam merkim piemerotas ) elektronikas. Ja kaads sevi maana ar idejaam kaa no dazhiem i-linkiem vinjs iemaciisies un uzrakstiis/uztaisiis atteela apstraades proci - man zheel...
Reiz man viens tips teica : " mobilais telefons - eee, tas ir elementaari, tur tikai viena platiite, akjis un skalrunis!"
Taatad gaidam naakamo Robotiku  ( vai te ir kaads no organizatoriem/riikotaajiem?) un tad skatamies!

Andrejs

p.s. kad saaku lodeet, tad par SMD neviens vel nebija dzirdeejis 
un tuvaakais pieejamais dators bija CM-1
 ::

----------


## Epis

Bisķi iegrābos biju domājis kad šitai kamerai ir 640x480 sensors bet izrādās kad ir tas CIF (352x28 ::  es pirmstam kad skatījos caur google uz ātro uzķēros uz tā interpolates 640x480 un apskatījos, tad web kameras ar īsu 640x480 sākās no 21Ls un tā ir logitec quickcam conect, nupat kameru jau pislēdzu (ieinstalēju to draiveri) paŗbaudīju viss strādā bet 30 kadri sekundē tomēr nav tas ātrums max ko var izspiest.

Problēma ir ar to pašu sensoru izrādās kad kamerai ir Sunplus SPCA561A sensors un tur ir tāda lieta kad tur ir viss vienā gan USB draiveris gan arī pašam savs coprocesors(tāpēc tur uz tās plates vairāk arī nav nevienas mikroshēmas jo viss jau ir iekš tā sīkā s**a!  un sūdīgi ir tas kad datasheets ir uz 2 lappām  ::  vēl sliktāks par to pixsart sensora datahseetu tur vismaz bīj vairāk pa 10 lapām  ::  

;seit ir tas kameras ātrums 
Provide real-time and high-quality video formats :
● 24 fps @ SQVGA (160x120) with 5.6 ~ 6 M bit/sec USB bandwidth
● 24 fps @ QCIF (176x144) with 5.6 ~ 6 M bit/sec USB bandwidth
● 14-16 fps @ QVGA (320x240) with 6.8 M bit/sec USB bandwidth
● 14-16 fps @ CIF (352x28 ::  with 6.8 M bit/sec USB bandwidth

šitas ir no sensora datasheeta (2 lapas)  ::  

man liekas kad es darīšu tā panemšu pieslēgšos tiem USB vadiem pa tasno ar savu fpga un saglabāšu visu informāciju ko tur pa tiem vadiem laiž un tad skatīšos kur ir tie komunikācijas biti kuri jālaiž lai tā kamera atbildētu var tiekt kad reproducēšu to pašu signālu ko laiž kompis un tad arī ceru kad varēšu tikt klāt pie tiem saņemtajiem datiem  ::  ir vēl visādi linux draiveri ar kodiem bet tas pa dullu vieglāk būs nokopēt to kamunikācijas singālus un reproducēt  ::  (pagaidām cita varianta man nav!)

----------


## karloslv

neesmu no organizatoriem, taču sarunas ar viņiem ir bijušas. pilnīgi iespējams, ka nākamās sacīkstes būs jau rudenī. protams, par to paziņos kādu laiku pirms tam, bet der ar to rēķināties. 

Andrejs pareizi saka par pavisam konkrētu mehāniku. man arī šķiet, ka no tā viss sākas, ja vien neesi CNC kantora īpašnieks un jebkādai mākoņidejai vari uzreiz dabūt jebkādu braucošu platformu ar brīvi izvēlētiem motoriem un kontrolieriem. 

par optical flow sameloju. pats vienkārši ko tādu tikai šodien uzgāju. tas der, lai orientētos trīsdimensiju telpā vai telpā ar kustīgiem objektiem. šeit kamera redz tikai plakni un tās optiskā plūsma atbilst robota kustībai. 

vēl es nesaprotu jūsu svēto grālu "ideālā trajektorija". kas to ir definējis? šajās sacensībās būtisks ir ātrums. Andreja robots, piemēram, brauca kā labs line follower robots, ievērojot visus trases līkumus, taču uzvarai būtu nepieciešams 2x lielāks ātrums. palielinot ātrumu, pieaug inerces negatīvais iespaids, sākas svārstības. sākumā nolikumā bija labi (t.i. matemātiski/ģeometriski) definēts, ka robotam jebkurā brīdī jāatrodas uz līnijas (resp. abpus tās), taču tas tika izņemts, jo, šķiet, organizatori negribēja ķēpāties ar filmēšanu no augšas un uzfilmētā analīzi.

----------


## karloslv

iesaku padomāt par reakcijas ātrumu. kā jau minēju, uzvarai nepieciešams vismaz 70 cm/s ātrums. ja jums jauna informācija sekos ar ātrumu 20 kadri sekundē, tad no šiem kadriem var pieņemt 20 lēmumus sekundē. pa šo laiku robots nobrauc jau 3,5 cm. tas ir diezgan ievērojams attālums. reāli tas nozīmē, ka jums ir no nolasītā kadra (kurš būs diezgan izsmērēts) ir jāpieņem viens sasodīti precīzs lēmums, vai arī jāizvelk VAIRĀKI LĒMUMI, lai labi ierakstītos trasē. nu, ja jūs no tāda kadra varat saredzēt trasi uz priekšu, izplānot jau vairākus soļus un korekcijas, ņemot vērā savu inerci - lūdzu, jums darbs NASA ir garantēts. Marsa izpētes robotiem tieši jūsu zināšanas noderētu.
salīdzinājumam fotosensoru roboti pieņem ap 100-300 lēmumu (gaitas korekciju) sekundē.

----------


## Velko

Detaļas elektronikai, plašu kodināšana, salodēšana un programmēšana liekas tīrais sīkums, kad sāku domāt par mehāniku. Visu vakaru browsējos, bet tā arī vēl neesmu sapratis, kur piemērotus motorus (par pieņemamām cenām) izrakt. Vai kaut vai riteņus un riepas.

Ko tauta saka par 4 riteņu piekari (ar stūres mehānismu)? Man nez kāpēc ir sajūta, ka pie liela ātruma tādu vieglāk novaldīt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kadam ir ideja, kaa programma realizeet atteelu sapludinaashanu atkariibaa no aatruma un liinijas novirzeem.
Ideja ir apmeeram taada:
...................+....................
...................+....................
...................+....................
...................+....................
...................+....................
...................+....................
...................+....................
...................+....................

......................+.................
...................+....................
...................+....................
.................+......................
...................+....................
......................+.................
...................+....................
.................+......................

......................+.................
...................+....................
...................+....................
.................+......................
...................+....................
...................+....................
.....................+..................
...................+....................

rezultaataa sanaak taads
...................++..................
...................+....................
..................++...................
...................+....................
...................+....................
...................+..+................
...................++..................
...................+....................

taa kaa saakuma un beigu punkti shiem 3 kadriem nav iipashi novirziiti no vidusliijijas, tad robota programmai japaienjem leemums braukt taisni bez nevienas paplildus komandas motoriem

----------


## karloslv

raimond, šo darbību veic operators "+".

----------


## karloslv

velko, mēs arī ar šo problēmu saskārāmies. izmantojām visu, kas pa rokai - vienā robotā lēto taivānas lādējamo urbju motorus, otrā - lego motorus. urbja motori varbūt ir par jaudīgiem un par smagiem šādam robotam, taču uzdevumu izpilda. vēl labs variants ir automašīnas centrālās atslēgas servomotors - tādu Latgalītē par Ls 2,50 var dabūt. vienīgā problēma - jāmeklē pašam reduktors. vai nu jāimprovizē ar ass piespiešanu pie riteņa, vai jāmeklē zobrati / siksnas pārvads. rēķini, ka vairums motoru vislielāko jaudu atdod pie 5000 rpm, citi pat 10000 rpm, nu tad vari pats parēķināt, kādam jābūt riteņa diametram pie pārneses koeficienta 1:1, 1:3 vai 1:9 (piemēram), lai robots brauktu ar ātrumu 70 cm/s. 
pagaidām no ārzemju piegādātājiem neesmu neko jēdzīgu atradis. vēl var meklēt šeit: http://www.robot-italy.com/index.php/cPath/8, bet cenas ir kā jau Eiropā. esmu no turienes šo to sūtījis, viss nāk normāli.
četru riteņu piekari var taisīt, bet manuprāt to novadīt ir tieši grūtāk - vajadzīgs stūres mehānisms, kas pagriež abus riteņus reizē, un vēlams arī diferenciālis. stabilitāte pie lieliem ātrumiem nav problēma, ja vien masas centru turi zemu, nekas tavu robotu neapgāzīs.

----------


## Epis

cik es atradu tad vienīgais LV vietējais veikals kur kautkādus komponentus priekš tās mašīnas (riepas zobatus utt.) ir tas http://www.hobbyshop.lv/index.php  kur ir tās rādiovadāmās modeļ mašīnas un tur var savākt (vai arī jau nopirkt) baigo vāģi. 

ja negrib čakarēties ar zobratiem tad jāņem soļu motors tam griezes moments ir pietiekami liels. 

būs laikam jāmeklē internetā normāls kameras modulis kas domāts priekš māčišanās ar labu pamācību un dokumetnāciju jo no šīs web kameras nekas labs nesanāks jo nav šīs dokumentācijas  :: 
 aizsūtiju uz tevālo vēstuli lai viņi iedod tās kameras pa 20Ls datasheetu un pamācības, ja dokumentu nebūs tad tā kamera arī automātiski atkrīt (nav jēga prikt) un būs jāmeklē netā un jāsūta no ārzemēm (cerams kad eiropā kautkur būs  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Aha Epi! un tie 6MBps tev liekas nenozimigi, ja? Shaubos, ka tavs mikrokontrolieris pavilks vairak par 1.1!  :: 

Raimond - 
lai tadu pludinasanu veiktu ir vajadzigs normals atminas daudzums. Tu nevari no kameras dabut atpakal 1 vai 0 uz katru pixeli. Enas un parejas sits! Zini cik sarezgits ir edge detection algoritms, kursh no atela macetu izcelt lauka liniju? Es nerunaju par algoritma liniju skaitu, bet par izpildes laiku! Edge detection uz jaudigiem musdienu datoriem kuru procesoriem ir daudz vairak funkciju ka mikrokontrolierim darbojas ar 30 fps atrumu un knapi!

runajot par idealu trajektoriju - es gan vel joprojam nesmu redzejis trasi, bet pienemu, ka gana atrs robots varetu izslidet likuma un padirst trasi! Ko tad darit??? dirsa tad ir!  :: 

Runajot par sacensibam - cik liela ir naudas balva un kur var iepazities ar nolikumu?

Beefy

----------


## karloslv

trasi var redzēt video ierakstos (paskaties, piemēram, http://draugiem.lv/special/robotika/). sākotnējais trases variants ir atrodams šeit: http://www.robotika.lv/images/trase.jpg, taču tas tika izmainīts (vienkāršots).
uzlīmē mājās uz grīdas melno izolācijas lenti un būs tev trase. tieši tā es savējos robotus testēju. izslīdēšanu var paredzēt un piemeklēt ātrumu, kurā tas nenotiek, vai arī meklēt labākas saķeres riepas.

----------


## dmd

Epi, izskatās, ka visas tevalo kameras ir ar composite izeju.

----------


## Epis

par tevalo kameru tad es jubkurā gadījumā gribu to pamācību izlasīt un tad redzēs ko ar viņu var iesākt  :: 



> Aha Epi! un tie 6MBps tev liekas nenozimigi, ja? Shaubos, ka tavs mikrokontrolieris pavilks vairak par 1.1! 
> Beefy


 nu es jau kādu laiku atpakaļ atmetu domu par atmeli un sāku domāt par kautko daudz jaudīgāku kā fpga  un vismaz sākumā taisīt to visu uz sava dev.kita 

šeit pāris no svarigākajiem navarotiem:
The Cyclone II FPGA Starter Development Kit is RoHS compliant and features:
# Memory
    * 8-Mbyte SDRAM
    * 512-Kb SRAM
    * 1- to 4-Mbyte flash
# Audio
    * 24-bit coder/decoder (CODEC)
# Connectors
    * VGA, RS-232, and PS/2 ports
    * Two 40-pin expansion ports
    * SD/MMC socket

+ manai platei kā papild aprīkojumu varu arī piepirkt 1.3mpix kameru 70$ kuram reference desain kods ir tieši motion detection (iekš Loģikas) 

īstanībā tur ir vieta vēlvienai kameram kuru jāpiepērk pa 20$  un tad būs  3D attēls  :: 

bet tas domāju būtu pārāk viegli izmantot jau gatavu kodu un visu pārējo gribās arī pašam kautko padomāt nevis izmantot visu gatavo., bet ja citas iespējas nebūs tad būs vien jānopērk tā kamera  ::  lai paātrinātu mācīšanās processu.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Raimond - lai tadu pludinasanu veiktu ir vajadzigs normals atminas daudzums. Tu nevari no kameras dabut atpakal 1 vai 0 uz katru pixeli. Enas un parejas sits! Zini cik sarezgits ir edge detection algoritms, kursh no atela macetu izcelt lauka liniju? Es nerunaju par algoritma liniju skaitu, bet par izpildes laiku! Edge detection uz jaudigiem musdienu datoriem kuru procesoriem ir daudz vairak funkciju ka mikrokontrolierim darbojas ar 30 fps atrumu un knapi!
> 
> runajot par idealu trajektoriju - es gan vel joprojam nesmu redzejis trasi, bet pienemu, ka gana atrs robots varetu izslidet likuma un padirst trasi! Ko tad darit??? dirsa tad ir! 
> 
> Beefy


 padomāju, ka tie daudzie 30 un cik tur kadri sekundē nemaz nav vajadzīgi. Pie ātruma 1m/sekundē 1/10 sekundes veic 10 cm. Tā kā robota gabarīti ir 25x30cm, tad vairāk kadru nemaz nevajag. Izsmērētās līnijas un sekojošās viduslīnijas izcelšanas idejas būtība ir ignorēt visus līnijas pagriezienus, kas ietilpst robota gabarītos. Ja nu pēkšņi kamera
( vai vēl labāk fototranzistoru matrica ar 32 vai 64 elementiem un objektīvu) ierauga, ka nāk pagrieziens un aina uz matricas nomainās no

..........................+......................
.........................+.......................
..........................+......................
..........................+......................
.........................+.......................
..........................+......................
..........................+......................
.........................+.......................
uz
.......+.........................................
.............+...................................
.................+...............................
...................+.............................
......................+..........................
..........................+......................
..........................+......................
.........................+.......................

tad programmai 
1. jānomet ātrums
2. jāpagriež robots
3. jāaktivizē datu apstrāde no sensoriem ZEM ROBOTA,
jo kamera pie lielāka ātruma protams, var pazaudēt līniju

----------


## Velko

Mani gan vairāk uztrauc tas, ka smaguma centrs neatrodas uz vienas līnijas ar riteņu asīm - tas uzliek motoriem/vadībai papildus slodzi, lai noturētu robota "degunu" līkumā.

Protams (pareizi) uzbūvēt Akermaņa stūres ģeometriju arī nav tas vienkāršākais pasākums.

Diferenciāļa problēmu varētu risināt izmantojot 2 motorus. Tad pastāv arī iespēja atgriezties pie "kāpurķēžu principa", ja nu galīgi ar to stūri nesanāk.

----------


## zzz

> Bisķi iegrābos ...man liekas kad es darīšu tā panemšu pieslēgšos tiem USB vadiem pa tasno ar savu fpga un saglabāšu visu informāciju ko tur pa tiem vadiem laiž


 Epi, daragusha, tu pashlaik esi uzprasiijies uz USB hosta realizeeshanu ar savaam pasha chaklajaam rocinjaam uz fpga ar kuru tu knapi knapi maaki apieties. Tas, pardon, nebuus visai reaalistisks projekts. 

Gatavaas USB hostu cores diezi vai buus dabuujamas na haljavu, bet nu pamekleet jau vari.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

KAS IR FPGA???? Ka vins darbojas, ko ar vinu dara, ka vinu programe, kadas vinam ir komandas, ko ar vinu var izdarit???
Tas ir tipa dsp vai kas? :/
Neponjimaju! Paskaidrojiet luudzu! wikipedias apraksts man neko nedeva, jo es nesapratu pasu galveno - ko ar vinu var izdarit! TB - tur bija kaut kas par logiku un saslegt kajas un feedbacku, bet es isti neiebraucu, ko ar to logiku var izdarit. Tipa tas ir ka mikroprocesors kura vienigas komandas ir AND, OR, XOR? Un ja ta, tad kas ir komandas parametri un kur nonak rezultats? Neponimaju!  :: 

Beefy

----------


## karloslv

akermanis ne akermanis, uzvarētāja robotam bija divi riteņi, masas centrs dažus cm uz priekšu no riteņu ass un priekšējā riteņa vietā plastmasas karotīte. un visu varēja novadīt. gandrīz visiem pārējiem robotiem arī bija divi riteņi un masas centrs kur nu kuram - gan priekšā, gan aizmugurē. citiem bija grozāmi trešie ritentiņi, bet otrās vietas robotam masas centrs bija tieši virs riteņu ass un priekšā aizmugurē uzliktas vienkārši pumpas, lai negāžas. tas arī ir ļoti labs risinājums.
pie tam kas traucē smaguma centru izvietot uz vienas ass ar riteņiem/motoriem? pārvieto bateriju uz aizmuguri un būs tev masas centrs, kur vajag. 
nesaprotu īsti par "papildus slodzi" uz motoriem, lai noturētu "degunu". kas tur īsti jātur? ja tu runā par inerces momentu, tad jā, motoriem ir jāpagriež robots ar spēku, bet tā tas ir jebkurā gadījumā. arī lai pagrieztu divus motorus vienu pret otru, ir nepieciešams griezes moments.

----------


## Andrejs

agraak amatieri domaaja, lodeeja, atkal domaaja...
Tagadeejie taalaak par visgudr runaashanu laikam taalaak netiek.
Toties ir "rakeshzinaatnieki"  ::  ar i-netaa sagraabstiitaam gudriibaam.
Viss kaifs ir jebkaadu verkji (kaut line robotu) VISSU uztaisiit pasham, neviss vienkaarshi "nospiest".

prieciigu kosmonautikas dienu  ::

----------


## Epis

> Epi, daragusha, tu pashlaik esi uzprasiijies uz USB hosta realizeeshanu ar savaam pasha chaklajaam rocinjaam uz fpga ar kuru tu knapi knapi maaki apieties. Tas, pardon, nebuus visai reaalistisks projekts.


 tu to manu ideju nesaprati.
es tagat vēl domāju ko darīt ar to kameru un meklēju citas kameras kurām būtu tas datasheets normāls.

kas ir FPGA -> vienkāršas loģikas jūra kur ir parasts 4 vai vairkāu ieju LUT (look up table) + 1 reģistrs un citādi bonusi kā DSP bloki, vārdsakot nopērkot mikreni tur iekšā nav pilnīgi nekā un tad var ieprogrammēt tur jebko, kautvai 10 normālus  8-16bit procesorus ielikt un savienot kā vien gribi apmēram tā tur viss notiek.
apskaties virtuālo procesoru nios II (virtuāls tāpēc kad viņu veido no fpga loģikas, protams var arī izveidot iekš silikona, bet tad jēga liela nebūs jo procis ir speciāli veidots lai pēc iespējas optimālāk izmantotu fpga loģiku  :: 
http://www.altera.com/literature/lit-ni ... =sni2&k=g3 

vari palasīt topiku par State machine tur es pats veidoju savējo minī proci kas man pildīs konkrētu uzdevumu  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Klau EPI - nu es beidzot sapratu, kas ir FPGA, bet vai vins tiesam ir istais risinajums kad velies sanemt datus no kameras? Es domaju, ka ta mantina ir riktigi atra tad, kad vajag vienkarshas lut darbibas pildit, bet vai nav ta, ka sarezgitakas logiskas operacijas (100 logiskie elementi sapisti sarezgita kede) patere vairak laika (clock), ka tas butu norm mikroprocesoram?

Piemeram - ja es uzrautu 8bitu microporocesoru uz ta fpga, vai tiesam vins darbosies atrak par picu?
Beefy

----------


## zzz

> tu to manu ideju nesaprati.


 Ja ideja bija tjipa nograbot kameras usb komunikaacijas un peec tam taas taapat kaa staav, neko no taa nesprotot, atspeeleet atpakalj, ceriibaa ka viss straadaas - pardon, tas arii ir lielizmeera sviests ar stipri apshaubaamu funkcioneeshanas speeju.

es tagat vēl domāju ko darīt ar to kameru un 
---------------
Jaja, parastaa metode - papriekshu nopirkt, a peec tam saakt datsheetus lasiit.

meklēju citas kameras kurām būtu tas datasheets normāls.
---------------------------
Kaads tur nu iipashs datasheets, njem pilno USB specifikaaciju un tik piljii uz priekshu personisko USB hosta realizaaciju.  ::  

Paarmainjas peec labaak gan piegriez savu robotbuuvniecisko veeriibu neUSB kameraam, piem. tiem daiktiem, kas mobilaas meedz buut iekshaa - tas buus potenciaali daudz reaalistiskaak un produktiivaak.

Hopefully visiem jau labi zinaama adrese

http://www.sparkfun.com

----------


## karloslv

klau, zzz, tas Tevis minētais kantoris sūta no Amerikas. vai viņi sūta ar oficiālo deklarāciju, resp., Latvijas pastā saņemot, jāmaksā muitas nodeva par pilnu katušku? kāda ir shēma maziem sūtījumiem ar vērtību, piemēram, zem 50$? vai esi ko tādu no viņiem sūtījis? 
šito muitas gemoroju dēļ es cenšos meklēt HK, DE vai UK e-šopus. ES ietvaros nekāda nodokļa nav. UK ir padārgi, DE ir nedaudz labāka situācija. 
šodien uzgāju šādu HK kantori: http://www.robotstorehk.com/, viņiem ir laba motoru un reduktoru izvēle.

----------


## Epis

ideja bīj vienkārša uztaisīt fpga plati kā digitālo osciloskopu kas paņems to signālu jo es ar savu USB osciloskopu tik lielu ātrumu nevaru pacelt (1Msps) bet fpga plate varēs mierīgi un tad arī skatīšos kas tie pa singāliem un pēc tam jau redzēs vai tur kas vispār sanāks  ::  

šitas mobīlā kameras modulis ir tīri labs GM862 Camera - Transchip TC5747 40$ un datsheetu es arī atradu, bet izskatās kad tur arī iekšā ir savs procesors un tā arī no datasheeta nesapratu vai tas procis jau ir ieprogrammēts vai viņš vēl jāprogrammē! tur bīj rakstīts kad viņu protams var programmēt. 
bet es īsti par tām kamerām nesaprotu to lietu tur rakstīts kad pārsvarā to informāciju nolasa tā vai nu pa rindām vai arī pa kadriem (pirmstam jāuzstāda kadra parametri vai rindas nummurs), bet es gribu nolasīt tikai vienu pikseli un pēctam nākošo kurš atradīsies jau pavisam citā vietā. protams var lasīt veselu rindu un paņemt tikai to vienu pikseli bet tā iet zudumā daudz laika. 
man liekas kad vienam sensoram datasheetā bij tāds režīms kur var lasīt to pikseli kuru gribi, bet es īsti nēsu pārliecināts vai tā bija. (būs jānoskaidro)

bišķi off tops: (varat nelasīt par fpga pročiem)
beefy
 vari apskatīties xilinx picoblaze 8 bit minī proci aizņem tikai ~200LE un skrien ar 88Mhz clock iekš spartan 3 vai ar 200Mhz iekš virtex 4 ( !! īstais ātrums atkarīgs no pašas Fpga ātruma (katrai fpga savs ātrums)) un viena instrukcija izpildās 2 pulkstens ciklos tas ir attiecīgi 44MIPS un 100MIPS. 
tad ir vēl Latticemicro8 arī tik pat miniatūrs bāzes versijā (mazākajā versijā 200LUT) un ātrums atkarīgs no mikrenes kurā viņu liek laatice mikrenēs tas ir no 60-90Mhz
es pagaidām nezinu vai kāds 8 bit procis tik ātri iet! un tādus mazos picoblaze pročus vienā (pat mazākajā spartan 3 fpga var iebāzt kādus 2-4 ar pāris perifērijām un IO izejām lai būtu kautkāda jēga no tā processora. ir vēl 
var protams arī ielikt PIC proci iekšā bet jēga no viņa tur nekāda nebūs jo speicālie fpga proči to piku saliks viens, divi  :: 
manējā 16bit state machine (kuru taisu) pagaidām skrien ar 180Mhz vairāk izspiest nevar jo tas ir RAm atmiņas ātrums  ::

----------


## karloslv

spams, spams, spams. reiz rumbulā viens pārdevējs teica: "na, beri dve i j*bis na zdarovje". izskatās, ka te daži tieši tā dara.

----------


## karloslv

bļin, ja nedaudz _padomātu_, pirms runātu un pirktu, tad saprastu, ka CCD kameras netur informāciju atmiņā un ir nolasāmas tikai skenējošā režīmā. loģiski, ka tur nevar konkrētu pikseli nolasīt.

----------


## Atis

http://www.tv.lv/static/consolemanager/ ... 5&cat_id=4
Seit vēl mazs video par šiem robotiņiem.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Tās gatavās plates ar simtiem lodējumu ir jauki, bet tas tomēr nebūs īsti paša taisīts. Es tomēr domāju, ka šim robotam tik lielas atmiņas un desmiti vai simti megahercu takts frekvence ir stipri par daudz.
 Ja, piemēram ņem fototranzistoru matricu un optiku, tad standarta situācijas var atpazīt ar parastu loģiku - UN-NE un VAI-NE
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8  A
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8  B
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8  C
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8  D

Piemēram  1 uz A līnijas 1un2 vai 2un3 vai 3un 4 utt , nozīmē, ka līnija priekšā pagriežas perpendikulāri un jāgriež un jāsamazina ātrums
Tas pats uz B līnijas - ka jābremzē vēl vairāk un var izbraukt no trases
uz C un D līnijas - jāapstājas, jāgrozās un jāmeklē bilde
uz A un B līnijām divi 3 4 5 6  nozīmē, ka var braukt taisni

jebkuru iespējamo situāciju šitā var paredzēt un regulēt ar pašu vienkāršāko loģiku. 8 mikrenes ar 4 operacionālajiem pastiprinātājiem katrā, kas pastiprina fototranzistora signālu, invertors izejā, loģiskais 1, ja melnā līnija. Ja bildes nav- tad aktivizē tos sensorus, kas zem robota.

Cik saprotu, tad šito loģiku būšanu var ieprogrammēt mikrenē, nevis lodēt kopā atsevišķos UN- NE un citus elementus.

----------


## karloslv

raimond, iesaku padomāt par tehnisko realizāciju - kā tu tos fototranzistorus nofokusēsi uz laukumu desmit un vairāk cm attālumā. tas nav nebūtisks jautājums - neliksi taču objektīvu katram sensoram? turklāt trasē jārēķinās ar ēnām un prožektoriem, līdz ar to fiksēts slieksnis, ar ko salīdzināt, ir diezgan sūdīgs risinājums. loģiskais 1/0 te nebūs pietiekams risinājums. sensori ir jākalibrē, un vislabāk pirms katra mērījuma - izslēdzam papildus apgaismojumu, nomērām, ieslēdzam, nomērām vēlreiz un paņemam starpību par mērījuma rezultātu. ja tiešām gribi nolasīt 32 sensorus, iesaku tos skenēt matricā (4 + 8 vadi no kontroliera, lai izvēlētos, kuru sensoru lasīt un viens signāls atpakaļ uz ADC). tiesa, tā tik vien sanāks, ka ar AVR iebūvētā ADC maks. ātrumu ~16 kS/s sanāks visus 32 sensorus 500 reizes sekundē nolasīt. 
bet no otra gala - ko tas īsti dos? tu redzēsi daudz tālāk par 30 cm uz priekšu no motoru ass? šaubos. nu 40-45 cm varbūt. taču 30 cm tu vari dabūt bez p*šanās ar optiku, vienkārši uzliekot sensorus uz robota priekšējā bampera.

----------


## Raimonds1

Fotofilmiņas kadrs ir 36mmX24mm tātad, ja liek fotoaparāta objektīvu, tad , lai rindā sabāztu 8 elementus, pietiek, ka katra izmērs ir pat 4mm.
Protams, ka būs čakars ar gaismas nevienmērību, laikam jau 0 un 1 nederēs , vajadzēs ko citu 00 01 10 11 vai shēmu, kas atpazīst, ka bilde ir nepareiza un dublē ar sensoriem zem robota. 

Būs jāpasūta kāda mikrene ar 4 operacionālajiem pastiprinātājiem un fototranzistori un jāpaeksperimentē ar objektīvu un līnijām. 

Tas, ka redz kaut vai papildus 30 cm uz priekšu dod priekšrocības garajos gabalos, kad , atpazīstot ideālo trajektoriju, var braukt taisni.

Asajos līkumos, visticamāk, uz tās matricas būs tādi līkumi, un dubultās līnijas, ka vajadzēs izmantot tos sensorus, kas zem robota.

----------


## Epis

filmas fotoaparāta + tās fotodiodes filmiņas vietā man liekās reāli labs variants, var pat tiekt otrais labākas aiz video kameras kuru būtu vērts pamēģināt un ja vēl ir bīdāmais fokus tad vispār super. 

kādas darbības ar to kalibrēšanu ir domātas ?? ko tad tam fototranzistoram var iekablibrēt ? 
cik lasīju tad fotodiodes opampam var to gain vērtibu mainīt un tādā veidā to gaismas jūtību regulēt, bet tur jau vaig DAC convertieri (es pa opampiem ļoti maz zinu tākā moš kļūdos!) kautkā līdzigi ir ar tiem cmos video sensoriem tur arī var tās gain vērtības regulēt (to spilgtumu un citus parametrus ) 

ja vaig jaudīgāku ADC tad jēņem jaudīgāks mikrokontrolieris kā MSP430 200KSPS ADC vai kādu ARM7 kuriem ir līdz pat 1Msps kā analog device arm7 pročiem) un lieta atrisināta (vienīgi viņus latvijā nopirkt nevar  :: 

būs kautkad jāaizbrauc uz to salvatu jānopērk tās fotodiodes un IR diode + pāris op ampi un analogais multiplexeris vaig tikai detaļu sarakstu uztaisīt.

----------


## Andrejs

eu dzheki, kaapeec ar bisi iet odus shaut???

Sirsniigie iesaku abiem "specialistiem" panjemt un nomaketeet vienkaarshu optisku dachiku (po, ar diodi, fototrani, Mp42 ar noviileetu vaacinju  ::  , fotopretestiibu, parastu LED) da jebko kas speejiigs uz gaismu reageet. un tad izejot no ieguutaa rezultaata saakt tam klaat piemurgot objektiivus, fpegas, picus, avrus un citus verkjus. Pamattu pamats - tam line folloverim vienkaarshaa gadijumaa nekaads procis nav vajadziigs!

Andrejs

----------


## Epis

pēc būtības man un ceru kad arī raimondam1 gribās kautko jaunu uztaisīt nevis to kas jau caur google ir atrodams (ieskaitot visus kodus un shēmas) un tas būtu tā principiāli ideālā trajektorija  ::  jo pagaidām googlā nevar atrast tādu linefolower kas iet pa ideālo trajektoriju  ::  savādāk nav intresanti nokopēt jau kādu esošo google kodu. 
pagaidām man intresē tikai pats ideālās trajektorijas fakts nevis robota ātrums (būtu priecīgs ja robots ietu kautvai ar 10cm minūtē bet pa idēālo trajektoriju  ::

----------


## dmd

man arī liekas, ka nav pārāk interesanti muļļāt vairākus gadu desmitus vecas idejas, kur viss, kas mainas ir: jaudīgāki motori, ātrāki procesori, gaismdrošāki sensori.

----------


## Delfins

Tieši tā, no paša sākuma topiks ir domāts apspriešanai, nevis "uzdiršanai", un nesaprotu kāpēc jūs te strīdaties.

----------


## karloslv

kad jātaisa "gadus desmit vecās" idejas dzīvē, izrādās, ka viss nav tik vienkārši un aprakstīts gatavās receptēs internetā. tik un tā viss atkarīgs no roku taisnuma. ideja par kameru arī nav nekāda svaigā.
es jau vairākas reizes mēģinu noskaidrot, kas ir "ideālā trajektorija". kādam ir skaidrs? ko var taisīt, muļļāt, apspriest un pļāpāt, ja nav skaidrs mērķis?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu manuprat loti elementari - idela trajektorija ir tada, lai robots ieverotu noteikumus un maksimali atri izbrauktu trasi!
Ja noteikumos robots driskt nobraukt no linijas, tad logiski - idela trajektorija robots var nogriezt likumu pa ieksmalu.
Ja robots nedriskt nobraukt no linijas, tad ideala trajektorija ir tada, pie kadas robots var ar maximalu atrumu iet likuma un to iznemt.
Kamer roboti kustas ar tik nenozimigiem atrumiem ka robotika vai taja video, kur kaut kada figna brauca astotnieku - tikmer pofig - ka tik pagriez, kad ir likums. A ko darit, ja masinite tik atri ieksrienas, ka izlido no likuma, jo sensori nav gana talu prieksa???
Beefy

----------


## Delfins

jā, es arī gribētu redzēt, kā uzņems 90 grādu līkumu tas pats Urbējs...
Par ideālo traektoriju var saukt to, kas nepārkapj noteikumus, piemētram līnijai obligāti jāatrodās starp riteņiem...

Teiksim, iedos programmēt robotu-sapieri... nu dabiski, ka uz mīnlaukuma tas izgāzisies, ja neievēros visus noteikumus/faktorus

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

luk, par ko es runaju!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDxIorDI1VQ

----------


## karloslv

mājās Urbējs un Desotājs tika testēti trasē ar 90 grādu līkumu, jo nebija zināms, ka sacensību trase ir vienkāršota. gan mājās, gan sacensībās jebkurā brīdī urbēja riteņi atradās abpus trases. so... ideāla trajektorija? katram te atšķiras definīcija. es arī uzskatu par mērķi nobraukt trasi ātri un uzvarēt. epis te raksta par "kaut vai 10 cm minūtē, ka tikai IDEĀLA TRAJEKTORIJA". nu un kas ar to tiek saprasts šeit?

"mašīnīte tik ātri ieskrienas, ka izlido no līkuma" - nu te der parēķināt savā iemīļotajā kalkulatorā, pirms ķerties klāt pie FPGA programmēšanas. motoriem ir dažādas jaudas līknes, pārnesuma koeficientu, riteņu diametru un saķeri var mainīt. var panākt, ka modelis apstājas arī 0,1 sekundes laikā vai mazāk.

----------


## Andrejs

> Man a bīj doma prims 2 mēnešiem piedalīties bet sāku skatīties tos gaismas sensorus un viņi ir baigi dārgie! un es gribēju tādu ar Analogo izeju no 0-2.5,3v lai varētu iebarot viņu Atmegai8 pa taisno ADC konverterī.


 tikko ieraudziju shito peerli  ::  


parasta fotodiode maksaas kaadus 0.2 Ls, fototranis apm tikpat, fotorezistors varbuut drusku daargaak. iespeejas dabuut  no vinjiem analogu signaalu kuru peec tam var baazt kur vien veelies ir papilnam.

Nevienam negribu uz***st , bet briizhiem rodas iespaids ka aktiivie rakstiitaaji nesaprot vienkaarshas lietas, bet grib kjerties pie sarezgitaam.
pievienojoties karloslv - taisnojiet rokas, mok nav veel par veelu!!!

p.s.  " ideaalaa trajektorija", man skiet, atrodas turpat kur dzivsudraba antenas un "briivaa energija"  ::

----------


## dmd

es neiesaistīšos kaislīgajās diskusijās, bet pajautāšu elementāru lietu
kā niknie skrējēji būtu tikuši galā ar šito?



> Papildus posma laikā, ja tāds būs nepieciešams, trasē tiks novietots šķērslis.

----------


## karloslv

tikai un vienīgi ar lielo masu un inerci  ::  ja godīgi, šis punkts bija pavisam neskaidrs. nolikumā nav nekādas norādes par to, kas jādara ar šo šķērsli - jāapbrauc, jānovāc malā? mēs par šo punktu jautājām organizatoriem, un izrādījās, ka tā bija iecere, ko organizatori nebija līdz galam izdomājuši un atmeta. ja būtu skaidri zināms, ka šķērslis tiešām būs, būtu likuši divus analoģiskus sensorus uz priekšu. no redzētajiem robotiem, šķiet, nevienam nebija šķēršļu sensoru un loģikas.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ideāla trajektorija šim robotam būtu, ja tas atpazītu īsāko ceļu un nereaģētu uz visiem līnijas izliekumiem un tos izņemtu ar lielāko iespējamo pagrieziena rādiusu. 



Vai kāds ņemtos programmēt , ja no katra no 24 sensoriem būtu jāapstrādā 16 bitu cipars?

Ir pavisam vienkārša shēmiņa šim nolūkam, kā to ciparu katram sensoram dabūt  ::

----------


## Epis

apskatieties šitās sacensības ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbG8jvyZFew
->no youtube vidaks kur ir 25 metrus gara trase un 3 līnijas kā normāls divjosu mašīnas ceļš  ::  un tur var redzēt kad tas robots kas brauc reāli neizmanto pagrieziena iekšējo malu ! 
es domāju kad nākošo sacensību trase varētu būt līdzīga tai un mašinas platums ne garāks kā vienas joslas platums  ::  
pa tiem sensoriem tad es noskaidroju to induviduāo CMOS sensoru pikseļu skanēšanu sauc par RoI - Region of Interest - or Windowing.
google var atrast info ar šiem atslēgvārdiem  ::  protams ne visiem sensoriem ir tā funkcija. un laikam kad šitādus dabūt pa lēto nevarēs

ir vēl photodiode array- čupa ar parastām fotodiodes uz viena čipa šitas variants būt labs priekš tās mehāniskās fotokameras iejas (lai nevaidzētu lodēt čupu ar parastām diodēm vienīgi atkal man liekas kad tas izmaksās dārgāk laikam tevalo katalogā bīj kautkas līdzīgs tam photodiode array jāapskatās.
skaidrs laikam ir viens kad šitā mana web kamera ar tiem 15-24 kadriem sekundē nav neko labs variants jo pieslēdzot pie kompja kad ir kāds kustīgs objekts (roka) tad video ir izplūdis līdz ar to ir aizdomas kad tā līnija arī varētu būt tāda izplūdusi un tad jau neko nevarēs tur izšķirt!

atradu tevalo veikalā ir šitāds sensors Photodiode array OPR 2100 pa 10.20Ls tur ir 6 fotodiodes vienīgi baigi dārgi lētāk sanāk tās SMD pašam pielodēt pa ~~ 0.4Ls x6=~2.4ls

----------


## Raimonds1

Ideālā trase bez optikas laikam nesanāks nu nekādi.
Bet bez dublēšanas ar zemrobota sensoriem tad aparātam ir lielas izredzes uzķerties uz asajiem pagriezieniem un 2 līnijām redzes laukā.

Sākumam vajadzētu izdomāt algoritumu tai funkcijas pārslēgšanai - camera drive vai sensor drive  ::

----------


## Epis

distrelect katalogā ir īstās mikrenes ko vaig piemēram fotodiodes lauks lineārais CCD line arrays 128X1  ::  10eiro un fotodiožu lauks: Photodiodes and filters are arranged in honeycomb form (19 x 3 elements) MTCSiCS 16.46 eiro tas sanāk 57 fotodiodes vineā SO8 mikrenes iepakojumā šitādus 2-3 ieliktu zem fotoaparāta optikas un lieta darīta būt pārklājums samērā lielam lakam  ::  es tik tagat sāku skatīties tos sensorus tajā katalogā notiekti kad būs lēl kāds reāls sensors

----------


## dmd

sākumam tomēr vajadzētu izdomāt kā ielasīt kameru un kā no tiem datiem izdarīt secinajumus.

----------


## Raimonds1

Secība varētu būt tāda - spoguļkamerai slēdzi noliek uz atvērtu blendi, tajā vietā, kur nāk fotofilma, piemeistaro gaismas elementu- fotodiodi, tranzistoru, rezistoru, to iepriekšminēto matricu, ieslēdz testeri vai pastiprinātāju pie 1 elementa, to visu notumšo, lai izslēgtu blakus gaismas un tas skatās uz lampu, sienu, melnu līniju. Ja testeris rāda izmaiņas, skatoties uz dažādiem objektiem, tad eksperimentē ar fokusu un blendi, jo lielo Zenīta objektīvu neliksi, bet ko mazāku. Kad ir atrasts gaismas elements, kas konkrēti reaģē uz melnu līniju, sāk likt vairākus elementus un meklē, kā novērst perspektīvas un fokusa radītās izmaiņas, jo jāskatās būs slīpi un tuvu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Padsani! davai nopietni - nosledzam deribas, uzbuvejam robotus un ... lai uzvar labakais!
Nu - ko sakat?????
Beefy

----------


## Epis

es domāju kad pietiek ar tām sacemsībām un derības nav vajadzīgas. 

pagaidām skaidrs ir tas kad būs jāmēgina ar to fotoaparāta optiku un filmas vietā tos fotoelementus tikai kādus lai liek ? 
ir kādi 3 varianti:
1 parastās SMD fotodiodes ELPD15-22C 0.5Ls kādas 20-32 = 10-16LS + opamps analogais MUX un ātrus ADC + vēl DAC priekš opamp gain controll (spilgtuma regulēšanai)
2 parastos SMD fototranzistorus EL-PT15-212B 0.36 Ls arī 20-32 =7.2-11.5ls šitas ir viss lētākais varinats bet arī viss sliktākais jo nevar regulet to gaismas spilgutmu.
3 CCD line arrays  IC-LF1401 128 x 1 pixels  8,5 x 1,6  LF2C 8.64eiro un kādus 2 šitādus man liekas kad vaidzētu ~12Ls + ADC virs 1Msps 

tāda pagaidām ir reālā sensoru izvēle  ::  
man patīk tas CCD līnija lauks domāju kad viņu varētu pie dzīvības dabūt (nekā sarežģitā tur pamācibā nebīj), bet viss vienkāršākais variants ir tas fototranzistors.

vai arī taisīt hibrīdu vienu CCd līnij lauku + fotodiodes ar tiem op ampiem un tad prikeš lielā attāluma izmantot CCD bet priekš tuvā s detektēšanas tās fotodiodes  :: 

bet vispār uztaisīt būs baigi grūti un laikam būs jāizmanto kautkas jaudīgāks par atmeli jo ja būs jānolasa tas CCD + vēl fotodiodes ar tādiem ātrumiem virs 1Msps, tad jau tīri uz nolasīšanu vaidzētu vienu atmeli slēgt pie ADC neskaitot vēl visus tos nākotnes kodus tur jau noteikti kad būs vēll nenormāli sarežģitāki kodi un 101 klupšanas akmens tākā man personīgi viss mazākais risks ir vienot visu pie fpga un tad ja beigās izrādās kad to var savienot uz mazākas mikrenes tad var pāriet uz kautko mazāku. 

pirmais uzdevums man būs tā optika un tie sensori kad tur viss būs ok tad tālāk arī skatīsies ko darīt  ::

----------


## Epis

jauns pavērsiens es netā atradu vietu kur nopirkt lētu kameras moduli ar Omnivision OV6620 sesnoru un šito sensoru plaši izmanto hobijisti un ir vairāki projekti uz viņu ieskaitot to AVR atmegas8 projektu kuram es linku uzliku jau kādu lauku atpakaļ tikai toreiz nevarēju īsti atrast kur to pašu kameras moduli tirgo, un tagat atradu, tirgoviņu šeit 
http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl/it.A ... tegory=241

pa 43.65$  ::  + ceļš 15$ ar USPS airmail un laikam nodokļi. 

apraksts kāpēc šitā kamera tomēr ir īstā! : 
-pirmkārt viņai ir normāls datasheets (visi pini + interfeisa apraksts un kontrolles reģistri tākā informācijas ir pa pillo) 
- max ātrums ir 60 kadri sekundē    ::  
- ir windowing opcija tas mozīmē kad var skanēt kautvai 2x2 pikseļu lauku  :: 
- un var regulēt visus parametrus caur to i2C šeit ir visi parametri: All
camera functions, such as exposure, gamma, gain, white balance, color matrix, windowing, are programmable through I2C interface.

man liekas kad neko labāku (pa lēto) priekš robota dabūt vairāk nevar, ja kāds grib tad uz šīs kameras moduļa ir arī gatavs kits ap >100ls kur jau ir mikrene kas veic to motion detection tākā uz šitās kameras ir daudz visādu hobby kitu un informāciju internetā atrast varēs  ::  
es domāju kad vairāk neko nemeklēšu (jau apnika) un nopirkšu šito kameru un tad redzē kā ies ar viņu.

----------


## Raimonds1

tā Windoving opcija ir tas labākais un tā jutības kontrole arī. Nez vai var tā sensora apakšā lielākus logus un augšā mazākus, lai to perspektīvas problēmu novērstu.

----------


## Epis

nu tie logi liekās kad tiek nolasīta informācija no sensora un es saprotu tā kad vienā reizē var nolasīt vienu logu (moš arī var vairākus kas to lai zin!!) kad tiek tas kadrs paņemts. un tad jau pēc tam varēs to attēla informāciju pētīt  ::

----------


## kamis

ko domājat par analogo robutu ar šādu principiālo shēmu

----------


## Raimonds1

princips jau skaidrs, bet nu tiem R 2R 3R būtu jābūt mainīgiem atkarībā no apstākļiem, piemēram ātruma. Un nekādas pieregulēšanas iespējas nav paredzētas, laikam ar tinti jāpieregulē optiski gaismas diodes vai fotoranzistori. Un, ja neviens no fotoranzistoriem nesaņem samazinātu gaismas daudzumu, tas skrien taisni (ja tranzistori ir vienādi)  - tātad, tiklīdz novirzās no līnijas, tā mauc pa balto laukumu, nevis meklē to līniju.

----------


## Raimonds1

Padomāju, ka gaismas un foto diode ar šauru apgaismojamo laukumu un leņķi kādi 3 grādi arī tāda optika vien ir, sanāk - katram sensoram sava optika  ::

----------


## karloslv

kamis, tādu robotu salodēt nav īpaši daudz darba. so - salodē, pamēģini  ::  karmas punktus par to, ka tas ir analogs, noteikti var dabūt, un atkarībā no mehānikas var panākt, ka viņš pat izbrauc trasi. tas, ko tā shēma realizē, ir vienkāršots proporcionālās kontroles P algoritms. tikai es 3x rezistorus liktu tieši vidū, nevis pa malām.

----------


## Raimonds1

šodien LTV7 20.10 National Geographic  kinopielikumā 383. sērijā ""Slepenie ieroči"" rādīja, kā bite un spāre orientējas starp zāles stiebriem lidojot. Ideja ļoti vienkārša - jo tuvāk šķērslis, jo subjektīvi ātrāk tas kustas, fasetacs tā noteikšanai ļoti piemērota. Algoritms plakanas līnijas atpazīšanai varētu būt līdzīgs.

----------


## Epis

es arī skatījos to raidījumu un man  a radās doma kad tāds redzes (navigācijas) mehānisms varētu būt labs un kā viņi tur tieca arī neprasīt daudz resusrsus (jaudīgus procesorus!)

----------


## karloslv

tikai problēma, ka pa plakni ar to orientēties nevar. ar to var noteikt redzamo punktu dziļumu. jēga no tā uz trases būs tāda pati, kā no lāzera/ultraskaņas tālmēra. so what? iegūsi attālumu līdz trases plaknes punktam. ar baltu/melnu un līnijām tur nav nekāda sakara. es jau pieminēju šo algoritmu, to sauc par optic flow.

----------


## Raimonds1

to varētu aizstāt ar kameras mazu kustību perpendikulāri braukšanas virzienam - jo tālāks punkts, jo mazāks pārvietojums uz matricas.
Vai arī nolasa katru otro pikseli uz līnijas un reizēm tos izlaistos arī, tas aiztāj kustību.

----------


## karloslv

tu nesaprati. arī bez šī algoritma es tev uzreiz varu pateikt, cik tāls ir jebkurš punkts tavā kamerā, tam nav vajadzīgs ne tālmērs, ne kamera, nekas, tikai pitagora teorēma.

----------


## Raimonds1

protams, bez Pitagora te nekādi. Ar to kameras kust'ibu vai t'as aizstāšanu ar nolasīšanu no blakus sensoru rindas/nelietotajiem pikseļiem biju domājis tieši speciāli šim mērķim pielāgotu vienkāršotu ātruma, un līnijas attēla un komandu salāgošanu. Ir tāda lieta astronomijā kā paralakse.

----------


## Epis

turpinājums Pa tiem video kameru CMOS sensoriem un ko tad labāk pirkt!

šorīt papētīju vēl tos kameras sensrous,kurus var reāli nopirkt (digikey) un tur bīj normāls KAC-9647 648H x 488V 68fps pa 21.15$ kodakCMOS sensors. Apskatījos kodak mājaslapā un viņš ir zem discontinued produktiem, itkā sanāk kad ir vecs un vairs nerežo, bet tad apskatījos uz to OV6620 tad viņš ir vēl vecāks nekā tur tas kodak sensors digkeyā un tam OV6620 ir tikai 352x288 un 60fps un pats sensors tajā electronics123.com maskā 19$ tākā atšīrības cenā nenozīmīgas, sāku pētīt tās sonsoru īpašibas un kodakam ir vairāk visādu labumu regulējamu nekā ov6620 un galvenais kad OV6620 datasheetā bij rakstīts kad ātrāk par 60fps viņš neies, bet kodak sensoram nekādu tādu limitu nebīj tur bīj fps formula kā apreiķināt to ātrumu un es paņēmu un apreiķināju ar pillno izšķirtspēju bīj 70,6 fps (pa 2.6vairāk), bet galvenais ir tas ka no tās formulas un pašas kadru uzņemsānas secības shēmas izriet tas: 
 kad attēla uzņemšanas laiks (var arī saukt to par elektronisko shatter speed) ir atkarīgs no tā cik liela ir laika starpība starp nolasāmās rindas laiku ja rinda nolasās 1/30 sekundes daļā tad tas rindas sheter speed ir 1/30s ja rindu nolasam 1/400s tad attiecīgi būs 1/400s līdz ar to šeit laikam būs tā iespēja dabūt lielaku nolašīsanas ātrumu, bet tas attiecās uz visu pikseļu rindu nevis uz induvidālu pikseli, bet ar to arī pietiek lai piemēram nolasītu katru tikai 10 rindas (brīvi izvēlētas no 488 rindām) vidzēs 29*10=290us (29us ir vienas rindas nolašīsanas ātrums pie max 27mhz Hclk) un tad var šitā pa apli lasīt tās 10 rindas visu laiku un tad sanāk tas ekspozīcijas laiks kurā tiks uzņemta bilde būs 290us = 1/3448s (tas laikam ir reāli pa maz (var arī uzlikt laika aizturi starp rindu lasīšanu), jo cik zinu par to shutter speed tad ja foķē ar 1/4000s tad bez baigās zibspūldzes bilde būs praktiski melna, varbūt kad to var novērst ar to pastiprinātāja gain palielināšanu, tad moš kautkāda bilde parādītos, vai arī to bildes uzņemšanas laiku likt normālu 1/60s, jebkurā gadījumā šitas kodak sensors ir daudz labāks nekā tas vecais OV6620. 
vienīgi jāizdomā kā to sensoru dabūt uz maketplates varbūt jāpameklē tas socket pārveidotājs jo viņam ir 32 LCC iepakojums  ::  un taisīt jaunu PCB negribās projektēt, dārgi sanāks. 
ir vēl daudz visādas sīkas lietas, kas jāizdomā, jāizpēta un tad kautkad arī sūtīšu to čipu, jo tas OV6620 ir baigi vecs modelis.

----------


## karloslv

tātad, uz robota jāliek zibspuldze, labāk pat divas

----------


## Epis

::  tas jau būtu pa traku, bet papildus apgaismojums noteikti kad netraucētu un man liekās kad tas pat būtu labi jo te agrākos komentāros bij pieminēts kad uz tās trases bīj ēnas un tad ar papildus apgaismojumu to ēnu problēmu varētu likvidēt  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

cik zinu, tad dažam transporta līdzeklim jau kā  GALVENĀS GAISMAS ! ir LED  ::   Tā kā problēmām ar gaismas nepietiekamību un aķu jaudas problēmām nevajadzētu būt.  Biju domājis ar atsevišķajiem sensoriem nociparot katru no 32 vai 64 sensoriem, lai tomēr tos gaismas līmeņus neuztver kā 1 un 0, bet gan vismaz kā no 000 līdz 111. Tad vajadzētu definēt, ko dara ja atspīdumu, prožektoru utt dēļ saņem visus iespējamos variantus, tā kā pat ar pielaidēm - ka 000 = 001 = 010 un 111 = 110 = 101

----------


## Raimonds1

...pat ar pielaidēm netiktu jēgā, kas ir balts un kas atspīdums.
Varētu to papildus gaismu modulēt ar kādu frekvenci , lai sensors atpazīst tikai to mainīgo komponenti   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja diodes ir zem robota - gan gaismas, gan foto, tad var realizēt vienkāršu loģisko funkciju- 1 vai 0 - ir melnā līnija vai nav. 
Ja liek optiku un skatās uz priekšu, tad ir iespēja dabūt kaut kādu atspīdumu, redzēt kastes malu, kas var tikt uztverta par līniju, prožektoru gaismas dēļ var būt problēmas ar gaismas nevienmērību, kas nav tad, ja foto un gaismas diode ir zem robota un attālums ir pāris milimetri. 
Tāpēc ir izdomāta shēmiņa, kas KATRA atseviška fotodiodes, rezistora, tranzistora saņemto gaismas daudzumu pārvērš ciparos no 0000 līdz 1111. Tātad, kustoties robotam, vienlaicīgi mainās 32 sensoru ( izvietoti 4 rindas pa  ciparu signāls. 

Jāpanāk, lai programma tajā ciparu jūklī no 0000 līdz 1111 atškirtu TICAMU 1 NO TICAMA 0, PROTI, MELNU LīNIJU UZ BALTA FONA.

----------


## Epis

Vai tad tā braucamā virsma atspīdēja ?? 
ja viņa tur atspīd tad jāskatās kā tad mainās tas atstarotais attēls pret grīdu no īstās līnijas attēla kustities mašīnai un tākā mašina nebrauks ideāli taisni tad moš varēs arī to īsto līniju atpazīt no viltus atstarotām ēnām,citiem attēliem, bet tas atkal prasīs papildus darbu un visu baigi sarežģī.
vēlviens variants ir ja izmanto 2 kameras tad spoguļattēli katrai kamerai būs savi, bet reālā līnija būs abām kamerā viena un tad izfiltrējot atšķirīgos attēlus atstājot tikai kopīgo (melno līniju) arī tiktu novērsta atstarojuma problēma.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tā ir laba doma. Pašlaik piemeklēju optiku  ::

----------


## Sleedzis

> ko domājat par analogo robutu ar šādu principiālo shēmu


 vai tad tur kkas sanāks ja pēdējais trazistors(tuvāk motoram) ir tikai viens tur sanāk motors ir tikai iesleegts vai izsleegts! tur viņa vietā manliks drīzāk motora draivera shēmu nevajag? labojat ja nepareizi!

----------


## dmd

ne gluži. kopā ar katru no augšējiem tranzistoriem veido Darlingtona pāri, tikai jo vairāk skatos, jo vairāk liekas, ka tas aparāts neies (pagaidām nevaru saprast gan kāpēc man tas tā liekas  ::  )

----------


## Sleedzis

nu jaa bet tas peedeejais tranzistors sanaak vnk tikai iesleegts vai tikai izsleegts, tranzistors jau nevar likt motoram griezties aatraak vai leenaak vinjsh vnk liek vai neliek griezties(atkariibaa vie iesleegts vai izsleegts)! vaine?

----------


## dmd

nē.
pastiprinātājam taču nav tikai 2 signāla stāvokļi?
principā tas var atrasties jebkurā stāvoklī no aizvērta līdz piesātinātam (šos parametrus jāskatās datašītos)

cita lieta ir tā, ka motora ātruma regulēšana ar voltiem laikam nav tas optimālākais variants.

----------


## karloslv

bipolārais tranzistors tomēr šeit daudz vairāk regulēs motora strāvu (kas atbilst vilkmei vai griezes momentam) nekā spriegumu (kas atbilst ātrumam vai apgriezieniem)

----------


## Raimonds1

Var jau būt, bet šī shēma principā nesaprot, kad tā melnā līnija ir pazudusi, ka ne uz viena sensora nav ""melns"".

Vajadzētu papildināt ar sešu ieeju UN/NE elementu. Ja uz jebkuras no 6 ieejām (gaismas sensoriem) nav gaismas ( melnā līnija), (loģiskais 0) izejā ir 1, var braukt, vadoties no analogās tranzistoru shēmas.
ja uz visām ir gaisma( loģiskais1) - izbraucis no trases, izejā loģiskais 0, jāmeklē, jāgrozās.

Tad vēl ja uz jebkuriem 2 vai jebkuriem 3 elementiem ir melns - tad līnija ir šķērsām, ari jāgrozās, jāmeklē
izmanto 2 vai 3 ieeju UN/NE elementus, saslēgtus dažādās kombinācijās.

----------


## Epis

kādam tā robota būve jau ir pavirzījusies uz priekšu ?? 

man kā parasti viss iet super lēnu  ::  
kamēr nopirkšu to video sensoru, pēctam PCB uzprojektēšu 2līmeņu(arī priekš arm7 proča) un tad vēl lodēšana, mašīnas būvēšana un tikai tad kautkāda reāla programmēšana + pārbaude.

Raimond1 šitās savas Loģikas idejas vari pārbaudīt uz loģikas simulātra kauvai uz tā kas domāts priekš fpga mikrenēm (vari pat nemācītes HDL valodu jo tur loģiku var veidot no gataviem un/ne vārttu simboliem un tad ar peli savilkt vadus un lieta darīta vari pārbaudīt vai tava shēma reāli arī darbosies  ::  izmantojot  Quartus 7.0 progu (web edition ir pa velti) palasi bišķi manuālo(tur ir labs piemērs kā soli pa solim būvēt šīs loģikas bez kodēšanas)  un varēsi simulāt visādas situācijas un skatītes kā tava loģika uzvedās un kādus signālus ģenerē, un ja uztaisīsi kādu super loģiku tad lai mazāka ķēpa ar lodēšanu nopēr tevālo kādu mazo CPLD mikreni ar 32-125Loģikām pietikt vaidzētu!  priekš primitīvas signālu loģikas  ::  
un ja iepatīkās tad iemācies kādu HDL valodu (VHDL,verilog,AHDL) un varēsi kodēt jau augstākā, sarežģitākā līmenī kā es  ::  

Es citiem arī iesaku šīs fpga progas ir labas priekš vienkāršas loģikas izveides uz parastajām shēmām jo tur ir vesela šo 74hcxx shēmu bibloteka(no vecajiem laikiem), un nevaig nekādus kodus rakstīt !!

piemēram var apskatīties kā strādā flip-flops, vai 2:1mux utt.

----------


## Raimonds1

tā būs jādara. Ja tas tik vienkārši, tad jau pietiek tik izdomāt visas iespājamās situācijas 1-2-3-4 rindu sensoriem, salikt UN-NE VAI-NE un trigerus, kādu laika aizturi, lai ņem ātrumu un datu maiņas ātrumu vērā un vajadzetu izdoties.

----------


## Epis

ar loģiku viss var sanākt drīzāk var teikt kad nav tādas lietas ko loģika nevar paveikt  :: 
ja ir intrese tad par to progu, tad pamācību foruma sadaļā izveidošu jaunu sadaļu par vienkāršas loģikas Progas simulēšanu (bez kodēšanas!) un aprakstīt latviešu vārdiem kā iziet cauri tam processam jo lielākā problēma tiem kas mācās ir noteikti tā angļu valoda un terminaloģija kuru tad es arī varētu patūlkot tā lai var izprast jēgu ātrāk, un kas ir kas! 

tākā ja ir intrese tad tikai paskat  :: . 
ar laoģiku var izdarīt ļoti daudz melnā signālu apstrādes darba, kam viņa  arī ir viss labāk piemērota.

----------


## Raimonds1

Pasuutiiju graamatu par robotiem no TEVALO, driiz saakshu uzdot jautaajumus   :: 

Taa logjiku simuleeshana var buuut visperspektiivaakaa lieta. Jaarealizee logjiskaas funkcijas, nelieleas atminjas un vienkaarsha aritmeetika.

----------


## Epis

Uztaisīju nelielu pamācību (ar bildēm un bultiņām kas jādara lai uztaisītu loģiku un nosimulētu ivņas darbību) 
skatīties sadaļā pamācības-> "Parastās Loģiku shēmu izveide, simulācija bez kodēšanas !" 

ar sīto es ceru kliedēt mītu kad fpga,cpld ir tik sarežģitas mikrenes kad nav vērts uz viņām skatītes, īstanībā viss ir pretēji, vienkāršu loģiku izveidot ir 10-100x vieglāk nekā ieprogrammēt PICU, vai atmeli (pat kods nekāds nav jāraksta!) 

nav ko baidītes no super ātrājām fpga, pēc savas būtības tā ir ļoti primitīva mikrene.

----------


## Raimonds1

Mortona grāmatā arī Atmelim ir shēmiņa ar loģiku simulāciju.

----------


## Epis

kāds ir grāmatas pilnais nosaukums ?? 
atmelis arī ražo programmējamo loģikas mikrenes. līdz ar to varētu būt arī sava programma loģikas simulēšanai. (nēsu to pētījis)

----------


## Raimonds1

John Morton 
AVR - An Introdyctory Course ..... Newness
Krievu tulkojums - serija mirovaja elektronika --

----------


## Raimonds1

tika iepirktas pa'ris GAISMAS (ne foto) diodes ar shauru starojuma le'nk'i - 3-4-6 gr'adi. Izr'ad'as, ka melnu l'iniju uz baltas lapas 30cm attaalumaa t'as atpaz'istar pa'ris milivoltu starpiibu. Sanaak, ka katra diodear savu leecu

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Redzēju tās sacensības kur robots seko melnai līnijai. Daži uzkārās uz līnijas pārtraukumu, daži bija ātri, bet noskrēja no trases, daži precīzi, bet lēni, neviens nebrauca pa ideālao trajektoriju un nevienam nebija optika, kas skatās uz līniju  PIRMS BRAUCAMĀ, NEVIS TIEŠI ZEM TĀ. 
> Mana ideja ir tāda, ka jāliek ir optika un jāskatās uz priekšu.
> Un programmai jāatpazīst vismaz trijās līnijās noliktas diodes.


 nonstopaa uzraku visai praktisku ideju shai lietai - ir uz galda nolikta parastaa skanjuplate, un uz taas uzliek nelielu robotu - mashiiniiti, kas ar atskanjotaaja adatinjas sensoru seko plates rievinji un masiiniite rinkjo pa plati, pie tam atskanjo ar masiiniitee iebuuveeto tumbinju plates saturu - muuziku, runu.... prasiibas, lai masiiniite rinkjotu ar konstantu aatrumu

----------


## Epis

Raimond ieliec tās gaismas diodes nosaukumu (gribu apskatītes to variantu) 
Kā tu domā to 1 mv izfiltrēt lai dabūtu  digitālo 1 un 0 ??

mašina kas brauc pa plati ir tiri traka ideja , bet ja sanāk tādu uztaisīt  varētu pamēīgnāt E-bay ielikt un kas zin moš to brīnumu kāds par pieklājīgu summu nopirk  ::  ( ir cilvēki kas meklē neparastas lietas )

Es domāju par to savu web kameru -> kā lai to USB protokolu atšifrēt un nolasīt. 
tai manai web kaerai ir USB2.0 full speed 12mbit/s ( tas nav tas hi-speed 480mb/s) tākā šito signālu Logika varētu noķert mierīgi un arī reproducēt, jebkurā gadījumā man bīj plāns kādreiz to USB atkost.

----------


## Raimonds1

EL383-2SURC   ---3 GRAADI
EL383-2SDRC ----3 GRAADI
IELIEKAM taadaa kaa cauruliitee, piesedzam no kontaktu puses, piesleedzam pie voltmetra

vareetu par sleegt paaros pa 2 pie op pastiprinaataaja
var veel ko izdomaat

----------


## Epis

Tas leds ir tāds intresants bet tur iekšā fotdiodes gan pēc papīriem nav tad snāk kad to 1mv tu ieguvi ar atsevišķu fotodiodi +tas papīra cilindrs lai tā diode uzķertu tikai to attālo punktu (es tā saprotu ) 
pamēģini to Opampa variantu moš tad sanāk Opamps to 1mv starpību pastiprinās 100-200X un dabūst 1-2V starpību tad to vērtību varētu likt iekšā iekš AVR mikrenes ADC kovertiera (ja sanāk neaizmirsti ielikt shēmu  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

nu taa nav fotodiode, bet to var katrs paarbaudiit, ka uz gaismu taa reagjee. Un tas labums ir taads, ka to diodi var ielikt statiivaa, preciizi orienteet, iesleegt straavu un uzziimet to apli, ko vinja apgaismo. Tad atsleegt straavu, pielikt voltmetru un gar to iepriekshnoteikto apgaismojuma robezhu paarvietot da jebko - baltu lapu ar vai bez liinijas, apgaismotu ar dazhaadu gaismu - kraasas un/vai stipruma, dazhaadaa lenkjii pret diodi utt utjpt. Tas vareetu dot iespeeju skatiities uz priekshu tai mashinai varbuut 5, varbuut 10 vai 20 cm.

----------


## Epis

jā dīvaini tā diode uzvedās, varbūt tam kad tā diode uztver gaismu ir skars ar matreāliem no kā tā izgatavota ( sanāk švaka fotodiode) bet parastā fotodiode jau ģenerēs vairāk strāvas  ::  vienīgais varbūt tad jāatrod kāda fotodiode ar to šauro leņki 3 grādi (parasti viņām tas leņkis ir 18 grādi.
varbūt pameģini paņemt fotodiodi ietīt viņu pāris cm garā, melnā paīrā (objektīvs) un tad nomērķē uz tā 30cm atālā punkta uzspīdini to 3 grādu diodes staru un skaties cik tad būs starpība starp melno, balto līniju !

----------


## Epis

Pasūtīju pāris fotodiodes šitās ELPD15-22C itkā vaidzētu būt tīri labām gaismas jūtība ir redzamajā lokā + infra sarkanais no 400-1100nm un paņēmu pāris tās šaurā stara 2grādi diodes sarkanās 660nm un pāris tumši sarkanās ar 697nm (es ņēmu tās Led ar lielāko viņā garumu (no redzamajām krāsām) jo tai fotodiodei max jūtība ir pie 800nm tākā pie 660-700nm būs normāli) 

kad dabūšu savu komplektiņu tad mērīšu ar asciloskopu cik tad tā fotodiode dod ārā voltus  :: (pirmie rezultāti būs laikam nākošnedēļ) 
man ir doma pamēģināt to Optisko enkoderi uztaisīt (no papīra) kas rotācijas ātrumu noteiks, šādu ierīci robotam pie rata varētu pielikt un mērīt cik ātri viņš brauc  ::

----------


## Vikings

Papīru labāk nē. Nopēr caurspīdīgo plēvi priekš kodoskopa uz kuras var printēt virsū. Var dabūt grāmatnīcās. Tikai atceries, ka lāzerniekam un pārējiem viņas ir atšķirīgas. Nedod Dievs, iebāzīsi tintenieka plēvi lāzerniekā un tad pusi dienas kasīsi ārā. Uzrasē uz AutoCADa ripuli sadalītu cik vien vajag sektoros un printē ārā uz plēves. Tad izgriez un lieto pēc sirds patikas. Katrā ziņā būs izturīgāks par papīru un arī precīzāk pārslēgsies.

----------


## GuntisK

Nevajag pat CADu, ir speciāla programma ar kuru var taisīt dajebkādus enkoderu ripuļus. Tikai nosaukumu neatceros....  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> ko domājat par analogo robutu ar šādu principiālo shēmu
> 
> 
> 
>  vai tad tur kkas sanāks ja pēdējais trazistors(tuvāk motoram) ir tikai viens tur sanāk motors ir tikai iesleegts vai izsleegts! tur viņa vietā manliks drīzāk motora draivera shēmu nevajag? labojat ja nepareizi!


 Manliekas, ka sheema neies... jo rezistori 1x 2x 3x neveicina robota atgrieshanos uz liinijas.... te noteikti vajadzetu veikt signaala inversiju - ti lai liinijai tuvojoties maleejam sensoram, tajaa kjeedee iesleegtais motors saaktu griezties leenaak...

----------


## Raimonds1

tie'sho analogo ciparu paarveidotaaju un viss

----------


## Raimonds1

kaa ar buuvesahanu?  ::

----------


## Epis

Nu tā ideja ir tāda kad vaig mēģināt dabūt pie dzīvības peles video sensoru (jeb kameru)  un manā rīcībā tagat ir ADNS-2610 sensors kuram ir 18x18 pikseļu izšķirtspēja 324 pikseļi un kadru ātrums ir 1500 kadri skundē bet pēc dokumenta vienā kadrā var nolasīt tikai 1 pikseli  :: , vai arī jau apstrādātu pikseļu informāciju kā pozīcijas nobīde pa x,y asīm (priekš peles bultas) un šitās delta X,y vērtības man liekās kad īsti nederēs priekš melnās līnijas formas noteikšanas, tātad reāli paliek pikseļu nolasīšanas variants un šeit lai nevaidzētu nolasīt visus 324 pikseļus var uztaisīt līnijas meklēšanas algoritmu, kas to līniju meklē un piefiksē algoritms varētu būt līdzīgs manam paštaisītam ADC konverterim no DAC un comparātora kur analogo signālu meklēju ar DAC signālu vienīgi šeit būs jāmeklē signāls pa 2 kordināšu asīm kas bišķi to sarežgīs bet tas ir reāli izdarāms un tad iespējams kad varētu noteikt līnijs kordinātes piemēram pēc 3vai vairāk pikseļu pārbaudes, bet nosākuma lai vispār tik tālu tiktu vaig tam peles senoram piedabūt klāt kautkādu Optiku jo ar pašreizējo optiku viņš var redzēt 2mm atālumā  ::  un lai to izdarītu būs jātaisa peles senora video kamera kura saturu varētu parādīt uz VGA  LCD monitora (priekš fokusēšanas un testēšanas, tākā lieta ir baigi sarežģitā bet tomēr izdarāma, un tas būs daudz vieglāk nekā ar web kameras sensoru  ::

----------


## noos_

...vienīgi žēl, ka sacensības jau bija pirms 4 dienām.

Ja pieņemam, ka robots brauks ar ātrumu 1m/s un labai kontrolei ir vajadzīgs feedbacks ik pēc nobraukta 1 mm, tad katrai līnijas nolasīšanai tev būs dots 1 vai 2 pikseļi...

----------


## abergs

Tiny line following robot:
http://elm-chan.org/works/ltc/report.html
Dzelži un softs...

----------


## dmd

pieminēts jau šī temata pirmajā lapā.

----------


## Epis

Kāds jau ir kautko uztaisījis ???? /???
vai arī izdomājis kautko jaunu ?

kāds zin kur pa kādiem 10-20Ls var pieņemsim nopirkt kādu mašinu kurai būtu tāds normāls motors + stūres mehānisms vadāms ar kautkādu motoru ?? 
 vienkārši prasu jo ja es kautko uzkodēšu uz savas video kameras tad man vienkārši nebūs laiks to mašinu taisīt.

----------


## Delfins

nu ir gatavi risinājumi.
Pa 10-20 tu dabūsi pliku plastmasu ar negrozāmiem riteņiem.
JO lētos modelīšos nafig na vajadzīgs stūres mehānisms.. takš padomā loģiski pats!!!

----------


## Epis

Jaunās sacensības ir 2008.gada 15.aprīlī, un tur ir jauna klase SUMO roomba sacensības kur var piedalīties tas robots putekļusūcējs.

----------


## karloslv

Es tikai nesapratu domu, kādam baigi mētājas apkārt tie putekļusūcēji? Vai arī kāds (studenti/skolnieki) grasās tos iepirkt, lai startētu sacensībās?

----------


## Andrejs

Pie robotikas Agra ir dažas roombas. Kā un kam tiks izdalītas  - nezinu. Kam interesē  - lai prasa viņam.
Bet es savam putekļsūcējam kauties nelikšu...

----------


## karloslv

Interesanti jau būs redzēt, ko šie būs uztaisījuši. Līnijsekotāju klasē gan tie neierakstīsies  ::

----------


## LED

Vakar pa discovery bij raidiijums par roboru automashiinaam! Kustejas diezgan nevaldaami  ::  Visinteresantakais bija mocis  ::  tiiri zhiperiigi izbrauca visu trasi un labi tureeja liidzsvaru, bet iebraucot tunelii pazuda orientaacija-nokrita un mociijaas, kaa dziivnieks agonijaa  ::

----------


## Epis

Ideja par ADVANCĒTU līnijsekotāju kas varētu vinnēt visus  :: .

Pagājšnedēļ ienāca prātā laba doma no programmēšanas puses kā uztaisīt lai tomēr tas līnijsekotājs varētu braukt pa kautkādu iepriekš zināmu trajektorīju ar MAX ātrummiem, nevis uz aklo sekotu līnijai (vai vienkāršu PID kā tagat tas notiek, proti lai to izdarītu būtu jāizmanto faktiski visi CNC kodu interpolāicjas algoritmi (lineārais un apļa) un trajektorīj ģenerēšānas kodi, faktiski tie algoritmi par kuriem es tagat runāju savā DIY cnc kontrolliera topikā  visi der arī līnījsekotājam. un Advancētu līnijsekotāja kodu es redzu šādu:
Robots parastais ar tiem foto elementiem(bez video kameras) kādi 3 elementi izbīdīti mašinai priekšā un pie priekšējiem riteņiem kāds 1 vai 2 elementi, un tad teorētiski ar priekšejiem 3 var redzēt kāds būs pagrieziens, vai tas būs riņķis, vai taisne un attiecīgi pieņemt lēmumu par mašinas kustības ātrumu ar kādu tā var veikt to pagriezienu un tad izrēķināt bremzēšanas paātrinājumus nomest ātrumu un iet iekšā līkumā, bet tai pat laikā fiksēt detektēto pagrieziena lenķi garumu, un saglabāt šo informāciju apmēram G-koda veidā, proti pēc pirmā apļa robots iekšienē saglabās visas trases 2d zīmējumu parastā g kod formātā, tālāk nākošo apli robots varēs jau veikt pēc iekšējiem datiem un tas nozīmē ka robots varēs izrēķināt jau MAx iespējamo ātrumu kādu viņš varēs sasniegt uz taisnēm lai varētu nobremzēt pirms pagriezieniem un ieiet tajos ar vaidzīgo ātrummu, (šeit pat varētu mēģināt vadīt viņu pēc ideālās trajektorijas, bet tas jau ir matemātiski sarežģitāk un tas ir pārāk augsts līmenis tādu robotu varētu taisīt kāds doktora grāda zinatnieks. jau šāds robotu līmensi kādu es te aprakstīju jau ir ļoti augsts, jo ar tādiem kodiem varētu vadīt normālu hoby CNC iekārtu  :: .

Domāju ka šito visu algoritmu čupu varētu realizēt uz 1na Cortex-M3 proča tagat elfa šitie tirgojās  ::  es tagat cepšu tos cnc trajektorīj algoritmus, kad būšu vairumu uzcepis tad varētu savu STM32 circle kitu pieslēgt pie kādas mašinas un palaist  lai brauc pa līniju.  :: , bet vispaŗ šādu mašinu var arī labi izmantot kā CNC test masīnu, proti ielādē iekšā G kodu X,Y asīm un skaties kā mašina izpilda komandas  ::

----------


## zzz

rakstnieks epis sheit pat forumaa nesen teica arliidzan shaadus nemirstiigos vaardus  :: 




> vispār var jau runāt,fantazēt gari un ilgi, bet jēgas īsti nav nekādas jo tas viss ir varbūtības izteiksmē, reāli kas kā varēs pateikt tikai nākotnē kad kautkas būs gatavs.

----------


## Edzukins

Ideja jau nav slikta, bet šaubos vai šādi pūliņi dos rezultātu, jo ja paskatās, piemēram, pēdējās līnijsekotāju sacensības tad tas pats lietuvietis kas uzvareeja minisumo izveidoja robotu kas bija paredzeets tieshi shai trasei, vinsh jau netiiro darbu bija izdariijis maajaas, un saprogrammeejis visus līkumus, jo trase jau bija zināma labu laiku iepriekš. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtH0lsTv0Bk - ja kaads veel nav redzeejis.

Viņš pats teica ka ja trase kaut nedaudz izmainiitos, robot izlidotu aaraa...
Reaali domaajot vinsh izdariija jau to ko Epis iesaka, tikai daudz reizes vieglaak un leetaak.
Muuseejie aatrumaa atpalika labi taalu... tapēc šaubos ka kādam būtu laiks un vēlēšanās kko tādu taisīt.

----------


## Epis

kad es rakstīju to iepriekšējo postu un domāju par to algoritmu secību tad beigās man arī ienāca tāda ideja ka vienkārši ielikt iekšā proča flash atmiņā visu trases zīmējumu (gkodā formā) un tad vienkārši kā CNC palaist 2 apļus un lieta darīta  :: .

un ja ir šāda G-koda formas algoritma ielāde robotā tad piemēram var mierīgi uzīmēt autocadā to trasi un paņemt uzīmēt otru trasi ar ideālo trajektorīju  ::  un robotā ielādēt ideālās trajektorijas maršŗutu un tad varētu to lietuvieti salikt kā mazu bērnu  ::  protams no malas izskatīsies ka tas robots ir apdāvināts ar kautkādu super intelektu  ::  bet realitātē  nogriezīs līkumus kā es tam būšu pavēlējis    ::  

godīgi sakot, ja jau tāds robots kas strādā kā CNC ir lietuviešiem tad vaidzētu uz nākošiem sačiem mainīt spēles noteikumus, proti lai viņi tur uztaisa "random trases ģenerātoru", kas ģenerētu trases kuru piemēram varētu izbraukt iepriekš uzstādīts fizisks matemātikas modelis (ar visiem paātrinājumiem un bremzššanu līkumos, lai tas gēnerātors varētu uzģenerēt katru reizi jaunu trasi, bet lai visas trases būtu izbraucamas vienādā laikā (pēc viena fiziskā modeļa), un tad pirms sačiem varētu to jauno trasi izprintēt uz kāda papīra un uzklāt (robotu šajā momentā nedrīkstēs aiztikt, lai nevarētu ievadīt viņā nekādas jaunās kordinātes un šmaukties) un tad lai robots brauc un tad redzēs kuram krutāki kodi  ::  tad mana koda ideja kura sākumā noskanē trasi un 2 aplī spiež grīdā vinnēs  ::

----------


## zzz

> un tad varētu to lietuvieti salikt kā mazu bērnu


 epis atkal lidinaas savaas virtuaalajaas iluuzijaas kaa vinsh visus saliks. Debiilaa pokemonu paaudze kaa uz delnas.

----------


## Delfins

Nu tas jau vairs nav līnijsekotājs. Arī apļa "ierkastīšana" būtu kā "čīts". Tur jau zūd pilnīga visa jēga.

----------


## Epis

> un tad varētu to lietuvieti salikt kā mazu bērnu
> 
> 
>  epis atkal lidinaas savaas virtuaalajaas iluuzijaas kaa vinsh visus saliks. Debiilaa pokemonu paaudze kaa uz delnas.


 ko tu tur murgo, gribi teikt ka es to savu CNC trajektorīj ģenerātoru neuztaisīšu uz tā sava STM32 cortex-M3 proča ? un ja es uztaisu to tad man faktiski arī ir gatavs advancēts robots žuļiks, kas imitē sekošanu līnijai, tāpat kā lietuvietim (tikai man vēl nav pašas mašinas, procis man ir es vru izmantot to savu stm32 circle kitu (elfā to arī var nopikrt) tur arī ir 3D accelerometrs.




> Nu tas jau vairs nav līnijsekotājs. Arī apļa "ierkastīšana" būtu kā "čīts". Tur jau zūd pilnīga visa jēga.


 tas būs īstākais līnijsekotājs, kurš pirmajā aplī godīgi sekos līnijai, bet otrajā pēc līnijas tikai piekoriģēs savas pozīcijas, ja nu gadījumā sākās kāda sānslīde vai bremzes nobloķējās ejot uz Max ātrummu  ::  

Bet lietuviešiem gan ir iznācis nevis līnijsekotājs bet gan 2D x,y CNC mašina ar kuru varētu printēt lielformāta rasējumus uz asfalta,grīdas, ja pieliktu klāt  zīmuli, vai krītiņus   ::

----------


## zzz

Viss tuksh dirshana no tavas puses, beerninj epi. 

Nu uztaisi un saliec lietuvieti un tad muldi, pokemons degjenereetais.

Ieprieksheejie epja virtuaalaa liinijsekotaaja plaani bija ar fpga un videokameraam, blja.

----------


## vecteevs

es epiisha vietaa labaak vispirms uztaisiiitu to liinijas mashiiniti, kas speej izbraukt  trasi, pirms kjeros klaat kautkaadaam  cnc trajektorijaam.
Parasti cilveeki ap 25 gadu vecumu jau sen beigushi slimiigi  fantazeet, iespeejams tev nodereetu psihiatra apmeklejums, tas taa paskatot taveejos  postus laika griezumaa.  ::

----------


## Delfins

> Ieprieksheejie epja virtuaalaa liinijsekotaaja plaani bija ar fpga un videokameraam, blja.


 чип взорвался, печка расплавилась.. бля.

 ::

----------


## zzz

A hren jego znajet, visu saliceejs epis taa arii kautriigi nepazinjoja sava uubervideosekotaaja neuzbuuveeshanas pamatojumus.

----------


## Epis

> A hren jego znajet, visu saliceejs epis taa arii kautriigi nepazinjoja sava uubervideosekotaaja neuzbuuveeshanas pamatojumus.


 1. es agrāk teicu ka no sākuma kodēšu cnc un tad ja būs laiks to robotu, un videokameru (hardware kamerai man ir un fpga plate arī kur slēgt klāt ir).
2. skatoties kā tie lietuvieši žulās liekot iekšā visu trasi robota atmiņā kāda tad reāli vispār zūd jēga pēc jebkādiem sensoriem, kas to melno līniju detektē, un videokamera tad būtu lieka, šādai kamerai parādās jēga tikai tad ja maina spēles noteikumus un taisa random trases ģenerātoru pirms katra uznāciena tad videokamera varēs redzēt trasi līdz pat pusmetram uz priekšu un filtrēt ārā tās līnijas un veidot to braucamo trajektorīju un efekts būtu tāds pats kā lietuviešiem ka robots zin kur viņam jābrauc,ar kādu ātrumu pirms kautkādiem pagriezieniem !! 

tākā reāli pie šādiem spēles noteikumiem videokamera ir lieka greznība līnijsekotājā.
 Ir cita veida sacensības, kuras laikam ka notiks igaunījā kur videokamera+fpga gan būtu noderīga (visādu klucīšu bīdīšanā,vāksšanā, apmēram tā), eiropā viņiem laikam ir tādi sači kur jābūvē celtne no klučiem apmēram kā robotam misijai uz marsa,mēnesm, tur bez kameras būtu grūti kautko iesākt ! 



> es epiisha vietaa labaak vispirms uztaisiiitu to liinijas mashiiniti, kas speej izbraukt  trasi, pirms kjeros klaat kautkaadaam  cnc trajektorijaam.


 Un kā ir ar tevi pašu esi spējīgs kautko vispār uztaisīt, vai no vecuma pelēkās vielas pamaz ir palicis ?

----------

